# Official NXT Takeover: R Evolution Discussion Thread



## Starbuck

> *WWE NXT Takeover: R Evolution*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NXT Championship
> Adrian Neville(c) vs. Sami Zayn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NXT Women's Championship
> Charlotte(c) vs. Sasha Banks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NXT Tag Team Championships
> The Lucha Dragons(c) vs. The Vaudevillains*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs. The Ascension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the NXT debut of Kevin Owens*


:mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas

Discuss.​


----------



## Becky

Honestly more excited than I even was for Mania. NXT has just been so on point lately. Will be marking the hell out when Sami wins.


----------



## blackholeson

One name, Kevin Owens. That is all I need to see, hear, and then watch.


----------



## Starbuck

Zayn winning the title after his year long chase will be cathartic. I can't wait.


----------



## blackholeson

Starbuck said:


> Zayn winning the title after his year long chase will be cathartic. I can't wait.


I can just see Owens debuting during Sami's celebration, and then violently attacking him.


----------



## Waffelz

I hope they don't add a random match to this. Man, this should be brilliant. Hoping to see Kalisto given time to wow everyone with his shit, Sasha to finally win gold and for Balor to don things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't wait to see The Ascension(8*D) of Sasha, Zayn, and Balor.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn*
This could and WILL be great. Has potential to be even better than the fatal 4-way match from the last live special.

*Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks*
This could be great too. Sasha has been really impressive lately, and Charlotte has been doing well too. Hoping that THE BO$$ gets the title here!

*Lucha Dragons vs. The Vaudevillains*
Don't know what to say about this match. I like both teams, and I hope the match is good.

*The Ascension vs. Hideo Itami & Finn Bálor*
This could either be great or really meh. I hope that it's an all out war between these 4 men, and it turns out to be great. I also hope that Itami gets a good showing here.


----------



## Oxidamus

In before "STARRR RATINGSZ???"

Expectations:

Zayn/Neville: ****

Sasha/Charlotte: *** 3/4

Dragons/Vaudevillains: ***

Team Puro / Team 8 Year Development: *** 1/4.


----------



## DoubtGin

This week will be awesome because of this and the NXT tapings the day after.


----------



## Phaedra

i genuinely may cry if Sami wins, real tears lol. 

jonesing for Steen ... soooo hard lol. And really looking forward to the Bálor body paint.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Surely there will be a few more unannounced matches? It'll be a big ask to stretch 2 hours out of 4 matches. Owens' debut may be another and add in Corbin and Dempsey which will be squashes and if Owens is getting a match with someone that will likely be a squash too? Is Bayley vs Lynch not on this card, i thought it was?


----------



## Becky

Definitely going to have to stay up late on Thursday for this. Not even giving a shite if I'll be knackered at work on Friday. It's our Christmas party night anyhow on Fri, so I'll just celebrate Sami's title win in style then :cool2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha and Charlotte release pre match hype promos:*

http://www.pwmania.com/new-nxt-prom...-austin?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## seabs

*"I was in a tag team with Daniel Bryan" :frankielol cute.

That video was great though. Hopefully they don't do Steen/Generico straight away in NXT with Steen debuting as a heel to cost Zayn. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *That video was great though. Hopefully they don't do Steen/Generico straight away in NXT with Steen debuting as a heel to cost Zayn. *


*This would ruin him imo. It wouldn't even be kayfabe heat, it'd be legitimate fuck off heat. This is AN ENTIRE YEAR in the making. I don't care what they did on the indies. No one should ruin this moment for Zayn. Now if they want to do something after the match where Steen comes out to congratulate Zayn, then clotheslines him, that'll be fine, but let him win the belt first.*


----------



## Becky

Santa Banks said:


> *This would ruin him imo. It wouldn't even be kayfabe heat, it'd be legitimate fuck off heat. This is AN ENTIRE YEAR in the making. I don't care what they did on the indies. No one should ruin this moment for Zayn. Now if they want to do something after the match where Steen comes out to congratulate Zayn, then clotheslines him, that'll be fine, but let him win the belt first.*


All of this. Or have him feud with someone else, like Bálor. But yeah, if he has to be near Sami, he better not cost him that belt.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Sami is incredible.

I don't understand why people want Sami to win the title. The NXT title is supposed to go to the best guy in developmental and we all know Sami is way beyond that and has been for quite a while now. He's already done everything the title is supposed to give him, like being on tours with the main roster and all that stuff. Giving him the title after all this time would just be stupid, he needs to go to Raw immediately after the special so Neville can drop the title to some new guy and initiate a new era in NXT, without those two and the Ascension.


----------



## obby

Because RAW is garbage, Sami deserves it, and him losing would just be bad storytelling to reaffirm the whole HE CAN'T WIN THE BIG ONE thing.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Isn't there suppose to be a conference call with Triple H today?


----------



## RJM

When does this start in the UK? And is it only on the Network?


----------



## Waffelz

Steen costing Zayn would be rubbish. As would Steen being a face and beating a couple of jobbers, or something.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

sasha's promo would of been better if took place like in a hotel suite or something not some parking lot


----------



## GTL

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Surely there will be a few more unannounced matches? It'll be a big ask to stretch 2 hours out of 4 matches. Owens' debut may be another and add in Corbin and Dempsey which will be squashes and if Owens is getting a match with someone that will likely be a squash too? Is Bayley vs Lynch not on this card, i thought it was?


There must be more. Corbin and Dempsey are pretty much certainties. Either against each other (which Corbin would win) or, I think more likely, they'll have more squashes. CJ Parker has a big article in the Miami Herald right now so I guess they are trailing his match. Could be either against Dempsey/Corbin or against Crowe. Parker and Crowe have had some amazing house show matches lately. Could well see a short Shoot Nation appearance (Gable and Jordan most likely), possibly against Murphy/Blake. Add in Bayley/Lynch and that should do it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Calling it now: Bálor is gonna come out with a Carnage body paint.


----------



## Becky

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Sami is incredible.
> 
> I don't understand why people want Sami to win the title. The NXT title is supposed to go to the best guy in developmental and we all know Sami is way beyond that and has been for quite a while now. He's already done everything the title is supposed to give him, like being on tours with the main roster and all that stuff. Giving him the title after all this time would just be stupid, he needs to go to Raw immediately after the special so Neville can drop the title to some new guy and initiate a new era in NXT, without those two and the Ascension.


We want Sami to win the title because Sami wants to win the title and we love him.


----------



## goldigga

Just curious what time would r-evolution be on in Australia?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

goldigga said:


> Just curious what time would r-evolution be on in Australia?



Friday morning your watching it on the live stream. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bme

The second time i saw Neville wrestle he stole the show vs. Zayn in his first visit to the U.S. I'm beyond hyped to see them tear it up and Zayn win the gold.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

goldigga said:


> Just curious what time would r-evolution be on in Australia?



*11:30 am on Friday*


----------



## Bearodactyl

Owens debut, Sasha for the titel and Zayn v Neville TONIGHT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## blackholeson

I wouldn't be surprised if Owens debuts, and it has nothing to do with Zayn, Neville, or the NXT the title match.


----------



## Becky

Same here. I'm calling an interference to set up a feud with Bálor.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TONIGHT! :mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Cannot Wait for this :mark:

Owen to debut :homer


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Owens :mark:
Balor/Itami vs Ascension :mark:
Vaudevillians vs Lucha Dragons :mark: 
Neville/Zayn :mark:

Can't wait should be a great show


----------



## NeyNey

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!! Tonight! :mark:
Can't wait!!! :banderas


----------



## validreasoning

Waffelz said:


> I hope they don't add a random match to this. Man, this should be brilliant. Hoping to see Kalisto given time to wow everyone with his shit, Sasha to finally win gold and for Balor to don things.


unless you think every match is getting like 25 minutes there are going to be other matches

corbin vs bull is probably nailed on and i expect steen will have a match given they debuted kenta with a talking segment last time out. steen beating breeze quickly is my guess

edit: arrival had 6 matches, takeover had 5 and fatal4way had 6 so you can be guaranteed they add at least another match and most likely 2


----------



## Pharmakon

Owens is most likely to debut in the Main Event Match involving Zayn and Neville, but debut by interference is too common, I would like to see a more creative way to debut him.


----------



## RiverFenix

No new shirts? Bloody hell!! I am disappoint.


----------



## TripleG

Vaudevillains Vs. Lucha Dragons = Yes! 

Sasha Banks likely to win the title from Charlotte = Yes! 

Itami/Balor Vs. The Ascension in a huge grudge tag team match = YES YES!

Kevin Steen makes his NXT Debut = HELLS TO THE YEAH!!!

Sami Zayn Vs. Adrian Neville for the Title and I don't know who is going to win = OH MY GOD I WOULD PAY FULL PPV PRICE FOR THIS!!! 

I'm excited for tonight's show. Can you tell?


----------



## Chrome

Gonna have to catch this tonight. I keep telling myself to watch more NXT, but I never get around to it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I really hope that Ascension vs. Bálor & Itami turns out to be great. It should be an all out war!


----------



## RJM

What time's this on in UK?


----------



## Nige™

RJM said:


> What time's this on in UK?


Saturday 11.30pm on Sky, but it'll be getting streamed or downloaded tomorrow.:yum:


----------



## Nige™

Get the feeling Steen is going to screw Sami, and in the interview with Cole yesterday, Sami said it doesn't mean he's leaving if he doesn't win. That's how I see it going. He then sticks around to try & get even with Owens.


----------



## BadTouch

RJM said:


> What time's this on in UK?


If you have the network it is 1AM


----------



## Bearodactyl

http://www.wwe.com/videos/kevin-owens-debuts-tonight-at-nxt-takeover-r-evolution-26897552

New hype vid for Owens tonight. That take a spot banner in the background :banderas


----------



## Bullydully

Zayn/Neville :mark:

Owens debut :mark:

Should be a good one!


----------



## DemBoy

Some rumor on reddit says that Finn Balor was painted as a Venom-looking creature for the rehearsal for (R)Evolution.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I really want Zayn to win the title, but fuck I would mark out hard if Steen attacked him :mark:


----------



## validreasoning

i think people here are going to be very disappointed if they think steen is debuting in the main event right off the bat.

devitt and kenta came in with much bigger name value and debuted in the midcard. either of two things will happen
1. steen interview in-ring to be presented in front of the crowd
2. steen squash match


----------



## DemBoy

validreasoning said:


> i think people here are going to be very disappointed if they think steen is debuting in the main event right off the bat.
> 
> devitt and kenta came in with much bigger name value and debuted in the midcard. either of two things will happen
> 1. steen interview in-ring to be presented in front of the crowd
> 2. steen squash match


Steen is a much bigger name in America than KENTA and Devitt. And probably, one of the reasons they debuted on the midcard is to help them adjust to the WWE style of wrestling which is way more different than the Japanese one.


----------



## BadTouch

validreasoning said:


> 1. steen interview in-ring to be presented in front of the crowd


I think this is probably the most likely thing to happen. I would be legitimately annoyed if Sami Zayn lost due to interference. It would be an absolute cop out ending making the entire Neville feud for nothing.


----------



## panzowf

I haven't watched NXT the last few weeks sadly, but I'm excited for this. Can't believe the amount of optimism in this thread compared to the main roster's shows. NXT >>> RAW.



DemBoy said:


> Some rumor on reddit says that Finn Balor was painted as a Venom-looking creature for the rehearsal for (R)Evolution.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

validreasoning said:


> i think people here are going to be very disappointed if they think steen is debuting in the main event right off the bat.
> 
> devitt and kenta came in with much bigger name value and debuted in the midcard. either of two things will happen
> 1. steen interview in-ring to be presented in front of the crowd
> 2. steen squash match


In Steen's latest/last vignette he talked about working with Zayn, Neville and Seth Rollins in the indies - so he's been linked to the current NXT champ, likely the next champ and the current MITB contract holder/second to only Lesnar top heel on main roster. He's being brought in as a big deal.


----------



## Moggsy316

Count me in for being excited about this one! 

The storylines have good builds, it's all good stuff.

Unlike the usual Raw/PPV builds which have been poor since WM in particular. 

Hoping for a Zayn win, with Steen getting involved as Sami celebrates.

Sasha for the win.

Finn/Itami will win I suppose. 

Lucha Dragons will also retain. 

Should be an awesome show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Geeee

Words cannot describe how much more excited I am for this than I am for TLC.


----------



## rassslinrantin

How amazing is it that this Pay Per View is the most anticipated on in WWE since Summer Slam?

And, we're almost guaranteed a good show. As someone else said, NXT has been on point lately.

Looking for Zayn to win, Charlotte to lose, Finn Balor (Prince Devitt) and Hideo Otami (KENTA) to go over on Ascension but it be a tough match, and The Vaudvillains to win the tag titles.

Can't wait to see Kevin Steen (or whatever they renamed him) debut.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I won't be able to watch live, freaking heart broken right now guys :mj2 

Have to bury myself to avoid spoilers as well. Has Corbin / Bull Dempsey been confirmed?


----------



## fiddlecastro

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I won't be able to watch live, freaking heart broken right now guys :mj2


Same


----------



## GTL

Seth Rollins is tweeting 'tonight's your night' to guys we know about for sure but also to cj Parker so he must be there. Opponent? Either Crowe or dillinger. That means Corbin/Dempsey will either be against each other or in another squash.


----------



## blackholeson

Lets just hope Graves isn't retiring.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

GTL said:


> Seth Rollins is tweeting 'tonight's your night' to guys we know about for sure but also to cj Parker so he must be there. Opponent? Either Crowe or dillinger. That means Corbin/Dempsey will either be against each other or in another squash.


Seth Rollins has no idea about what's going on backstage and what are the plans for the special. He just included CJ Parker in there because they're good friends.


----------



## DoubtGin

Dylan Miley hype

Triple H @TripleH 

This fist could change everything. #NXTTakeOver


----------



## Starbuck

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I won't be able to watch live, freaking heart broken right now guys :mj2
> 
> Have to bury myself to avoid spoilers as well. Has Corbin / Bull Dempsey been confirmed?


I'm torn. I either stay up to 3am to watch live tonight or I wait until tomorrow night and basically avoid my phone/the internet all day until I get home. FUCK. It's tough. But I'm so hyped for this show it's unbelievable and I swear if Zayn doesn't win I'm going to complain so hard on the internet, I really will. TLCSABCXYZ can fuck off. NXT is where it's at until the RTWM starts.

The fist? ITS STING!

Fuck. Damn Sting for actually joining WWE, we can't use that one anymore. Wait, I know....ITS PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa

I AM SO DAMN EXCITED!

NXT live special days are the best :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

I have to get up at 6am, whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Insomnia

DemBoy said:


> Some rumor on reddit says that Finn Balor was painted as a Venom-looking creature for the rehearsal for (R)Evolution.


:mark:

Edit: I wonder, if he will be cloaked up again?


----------



## Gretchen

Pls let Sami da GOAT win the title and get his moment. The Steen interference shit sounds horrid. Introduce and develop Steen in another manner. This is Zayn's time. 

Hoping for DAT title win :zayn4


----------



## DoubtGin

He could destroy Zayn AFTER the title win and celebration.


----------



## Starbuck

I'd rather Zayn has his moment and Steen/Owens has his. They don't need to cross paths...yet. This title win has been a year in the making for Zayn. If they took it away from us and him I'd honestly be gutted. He deserves to have a solid run before mixing it up with the new blood.


----------



## Gretchen

DoubtGin said:


> He could destroy Zayn AFTER the title win and celebration.


Wouldn't have much of a problem with that.

Though I do kinda see Starbuck's viewpoint on this too. Maybe even agree with her a little more. Zayn getting his moment and it ending on that would be sweet though I suppose Steen attacking him wouldn't ruin it that much. It's not a WWE title win or anything.


----------



## BehindYou

Really hoping Corbin shows he can work an actual match.... i feel like Bull is a terrible option to give him a good match though. The guy is probably too heavy for him to throw around and he's not a good worker really.


----------



## DemBoy

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I won't be able to watch live, freaking heart broken right now guys :mj2
> 
> Have to bury myself to avoid spoilers as well. Has Corbin / Bull Dempsey been confirmed?





fiddlecastro said:


> Same


Why not? :sad:



DoubtGin said:


> Dylan Miley hype
> 
> Triple H @TripleH
> 
> This fist could change everything. #NXTTakeOver


Holy shit! Another monster ala Corbin maybe?


----------



## FeedMePaige

Only looking to enjoy the divas match, hoping to be surprised.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

BEST FOR CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm torn. I either stay up to 3am to watch live tonight or I wait until tomorrow night and basically avoid my phone/the internet all day until I get home. FUCK. It's tough. But I'm so hyped for this show it's unbelievable and I swear if Zayn doesn't win I'm going to complain so hard on the internet, I really will. TLCSABCXYZ can fuck off. NXT is where it's at until the RTWM starts.
> 
> The fist? ITS STING!
> 
> Fuck. Damn Sting for actually joining WWE, we can't use that one anymore. Wait, I know....ITS PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :side:


Same boat :Hutz. Worst part is I'd be on holiday right now if it wasn't for me being a complete lazy bum this entire week :$

A Zayn loss really would be the most unfulfilling end to all this. I really hate the way they've circumvented the career stips at times as well, it's long gone past the point of being believable when someone puts their career on the line, rather not have Sami be part of that kind of fuckery. He's not losing though, would be crushed if he did.



DoubtGin said:


> Dylan Miley hype
> 
> Triple H @TripleH
> 
> This fist could change everything. #NXTTakeOver
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For large pic


I think I know who the abnormally large HAND belongs to guys, :hmm:.



Spoiler: For Large Hand














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531307703256494080
https://twitter.com/DylanMWWE



EDIT: *Demboy* Work


----------



## DoubtGin

I said "Dylan Miley hype" there, read my posts damnit :batista3

Guys on NXT are very high on him and he looks really impressive.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DoubtGin said:


> *I said "Dylan Miley hype" there*, read my posts damnit :batista3
> 
> Guys on NXT are very high on him and he looks really impressive.


:flair4 ohhhh

I haven't really read any reports from any house shows with him on it? They must be high on him with a debut like this on a special from out of the left field really.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Dylan Miley is the most ill-fitting name for a guy who looks like that I have ever heard


----------



## obby

With everyone saying that Steen interrupting would be garbage. Cause it would be.


----------



## pesfacemaker

*Spoiler:* Well... I already know the result for the NXT Women's Championship match... CharlotteWinslol. And why do I say that? Because people at the event said that Sasha still has no merchandise. F*** this crap fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

Looking forward for this event. 2 1/2 hours to go! :mark:


----------



## panzowf

DoubtGin said:


> I said "Dylan Miley hype" there, read my posts damnit :batista3
> 
> Guys on NXT are very high on him and he looks really impressive.


Also, despite looking like a 40-year-old guy who only has the body and strength, he's actually only 25-years-old and is apparently a 'spectacle on the mic'. I'm excited to see him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

pesfacemaker said:


> *Spoiler:* Well... I already know the result for the NXT Women's Championship match... CharlotteWinslol. And why do I say that? Because people at the event said that Sasha still has no merchandise. F*** this crap fpalm


Why on earth would you want Sasha to win the womens title anyway?  Not impressive at all to me :avit:


Hoping for a couple great matches tonight


----------



## pesfacemaker

Dragonballfan said:


> Why on earth would you want Sasha to win the womens title anyway?  Not impressive at all to me :avit:
> 
> 
> Hoping for a couple great matches tonight


Because for me she's the best and the most complete female talent in NXT right now...


----------



## Dragonballfan

If Steen... I mean Owens does interfere in the main event I would hope that it would be after the match I want a clean finish for once.


----------



## Stanford

So fucking pumped for this, my brothers.


----------



## x78

TheFightingFowl said:


> Dylan Miley is the most ill-fitting name for a guy who looks like that I have ever heard


That's his real name. Miley will not be debuting tonight, I'm super excited to see what he can do but he has no wrestling experience and hasn't even been assigned a ring name or worked any house shows yet. I doubt we'll see him for a while unless they've been keeping the whole thing massively under wraps.


----------



## obby

Under half an hour till I'm either pissed that they waste Graves return on a pre show or annoyed that he's retiring before I ever see him wrestle.


----------



## Medicaid

Had a dream about Lucha dragons last night and i don't even watch NXT ... must be a sign this will be great!


----------



## goldigga

I pray to all the Greek Gods and beyond that Sami finally gets that big win!


----------



## RiverFenix

Original Christmas Name said:


> Under half an hour till I'm either pissed that they waste Graves return on a pre show or annoyed that he's retiring before I ever see him wrestle.


Pre-show isn't live. It's taped right now and his announcement is known/spoiled. 

Edit because I don't know how to spoiler tag shit.


----------



## almostfamous

I'm getting hyped for this!


----------



## Waffelz

Pls don't make Owens a face NXT and pls don't screw Zayn.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pre-show isn't live. It's taped right now and his announcement is known/spoiled.
> 
> Edit because I don't know how to spoiler tag shit.


Got a link where I can read these spoilers?


----------



## Waffelz

Why isn't it live? :/


----------



## Necramonium

So when did this preshow air? Cause i saw nothing on the Network 2 hours from now.


----------



## Klorel

Necramonium said:


> So when did this preshow air? Cause i saw nothing on the Network 2 hours from now.


The Pre-Show airs in about a minute or so.


----------



## Phaedra

are we ready? lol.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Preshow tiiiiiiime :mark:

I haven't been this hyped in a while, sorry for the exuberance! :waffle


----------



## NastyYaffa

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## Klorel

Spoiler: Slightly Large Image


----------



## Necramonium

TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT said:


> Preshow tiiiiiiime :mark:
> 
> I haven't been this hyped in a while, sorry for the exuberance! :waffle


Last time i was this hyped for a PPV was for WM30! :mark:


----------



## Stanford

Found it.

I'm dumb.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Renee is so cute :zayn3


----------



## barnesk9

I really wish the Ascension were still the tag team champions, that would make this match even better


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bálor bringing dat body paint tonight :mark:


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Ya'll think Graves' announcement will be that he's returning at the next tapings? Or that he's retiring?


----------



## THANOS

Fuck I'm so stoked for tonight! :mark:


----------



## barnesk9

I reaaaaaaaaaaallllllly hope Corey Graves says he's on his way back to the ring


----------



## BornBad

some guy is wearing a blue shirt Young Bucks shirt behind Albert


----------



## THANOS

What signature moves? Dude has a smaller moveset than Khali :lol :lol


----------



## DemBoy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543182107510845441


----------



## Necramonium

Graves is retiring...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Corey Graves retired.

Damn.

That's........crazy.

I'm guessing he's gonna be a manager/announcer now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NO GRAVES NO!

FUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!

WHO'S GONNA BEAT ZAYN FOR THE TITLE NOW?!?!?!


----------



## El Capitano

Ah man I'm gutted for Graves. Was expecting that his retirement was the case but sad to see a wrestler retire before he could hit his prime


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Never been a fan of his in ring work, but it's a shame that at thirty he has to retire.


----------



## goldigga

That sucks for Corey.


----------



## Phaedra

aw that's sad.


----------



## Klorel

NOOOOOOOO GRAVES!!! FUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!

And he's now an announcer, that's pretty cool though.


----------



## DemBoy

Hope that means Alex Riley is not going to make more commentary for NXT.


----------



## Lok

Poor guy


----------



## THANOS

DemBoy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543182107510845441


He looks great! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Steen vignette :mark:


----------



## obby

They played that hype video before he immediately announced his retirement. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Damn, I was really hoping for a return. 

Sucks for Graves, but hopefully he's good at the announce table. Maybe even make to Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Poor Graves man...


----------



## THANOS

Fuck yes :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Holy shit Steen looks in great shape in that pic!! Can't wait for his debut tonight :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

STEEN IS OPENING THE SHOW :mark:


----------



## barnesk9

STEEN!!!!!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Very sad news to see him having to retire so early


----------



## Becky

Owens opening the show :mark: Fuck off, next 15 minutes!


----------



## Donnie

thank for all your hard work Corey good to see the WWE are looking after him.

DAT OWENS HYPE VIDEO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## theatb

Steen to open the show, fucking perfect


----------



## x78

FFS Graves 

He should be great on commentary though. Hopefully they move Riley back into the ring.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Zayn is such a natural talker. He doesn't overdo it, and when he speaks, you can tell he's feeling what he's saying.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Wow. Graves is retiring. At least he has a really great voice so he'll be good for commentary.


----------



## THANOS

What's with Renee's Swagger lisp? It sounds ridiculous, I wonder if Ambrose bit her tongue, the crazy bastard. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I look forward to seeing Kev make little child cry.


Chuck Taylor style.


----------



## obby

You can tell it was really hard for him to make that announcement.


----------



## witchblade000

I want the Vaudevillians to win.


----------



## Becky

Even the pre shows are a million times better than the main roster's. I bloody love NXT :mark:


----------



## Medicaid

Looks like Cesaro's father and a Guerrero.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Kalisto even sounds like Mysterio


----------



## Dragonballfan

Can someone tell me why Corey has to retire? Just jumped on this site after being off a few hours.

Damn Steen looking in shape like a mother, not like another indy guy who jumped ship :done


----------



## DemBoy

So Steen is opening show, that means there would be no interference on the main event.


----------



## Necramonium

Am i the only one who doesn't give a shit about the Vaudevillians? I expected Enzo and Cass aka Team Sawft to be the nr 1 spot for the tag team championship, but seeing how fresh the Lucha Dragons are in their championship, i don't see them losing it so after this Team Sawft can go for the championship as they are over as fuck with the crowd!


----------



## obby

Guys I bet it's Sting in the Sin Cara outfit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I am going to miss Corey Graves as a wrestling. One of my favs since the early days in 2012. But he is going to make a great ring announcer. Great to see that Kevin Owens will open the show off and show everyone what wrestling is all about in his fashion. Also would love to see The Lucha Dragons to lose tonight.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Vaudevillains are so awesome!


----------



## Bearodactyl

THANOS said:


> What's with Renee's Swagger lisp? It sounds ridiculous, I wonder if Ambrose bit her tongue, the crazy bastard. :lol


It could just be me, but for some reason her lisp gets extremely more audible to me whenever she's on one of these panels. Not sure why...


----------



## Insomnia

The Bo$$ :mark:


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Charlotte calling herself the complete package is like calling brussel sprouts as tasty as bacon. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## THANOS

TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT said:


> It could just be me, but for some reason her lisp gets extremely more audible to me whenever she's on one of these panels. Not sure why...


Lol it's weird, when I hung out with her in a bar a few years ago, back when she was still Renee Paquette on the Score, she had no lisp and sounded way different. She's a great girl though, and it's nice seeing her achieve so much! The lisp is definitely weird though lol.


----------



## Becky

Boss Bo$$.

Also I wish Bayley would stop being a naiive knob. She used to be ace.


----------



## jcmmnx

Sasha is coming off as the face in this. Charlotte is so unlikeable.


----------



## DemBoy

Sasha looked ridiculous with that hairdo.


----------



## obby

Renee talking about fake injuries in front of Graves :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Damn Sasha is hot. Would anyone here spend the night with her?


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Bailey got hit in the back, Alex Riley: Bailey, are you ok? Is it your knee? XD


----------



## Lok

5 minutes!


----------



## Becky

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Sasha is hot. Would anyone here spend the night with her?


Would anyone not?


----------



## obby

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Sasha is hot. Would anyone here spend the night with her?


I would out of desperation 8*D


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Sasha is hot. Would anyone here spend the night with her?


Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Medicaid

Was that ladder match between Neville and Bo Dallas good or not? I had the first two special events ob my cpu, but it crashed before i was able to see them. Is it worth attempting to find and watch them?


----------



## THANOS

Come on WWE, please let steen use the package piledriver and Unsettling Differences as his theme! :mark: :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

Zayn/Neville is gong to be incredible.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Medicaid said:


> Was that ladder match between Neville and Bo Dallas good or not? I had the first two special events onb my cpu, but it crashed before i was able to see them. Is it worth attempting to find and watch them?


Neville carried the entire thing. It wasn't awful, but far from a classic.


----------



## finalnight

Sami Zayn going full time as the Bunny I guess.


----------



## Klorel

1 minute to go :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Here...we...GO!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Goddamn that chick screamed so loud :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

HERE WE GO! :mark:


----------



## finalnight

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Goddamn that chick screamed so loud :lol


College girls...giggity.


----------



## LKRocks

HERE WE GO. THIS IS GOING TO BE BETTER THAN TLC. I JUST KNOW IT.


----------



## BornBad

Renee give these blowjob eyes to Graves


----------



## Sarcasm1

that girl screaming for Corey lol


----------



## Necramonium

Medicaid said:


> Was that ladder match between Neville and Bo Dallas good or not? I had the first two special events ob my cpu, but it crashed before i was able to see them. Is it worth attempting to find and watch them?


It was a nice match, but it was in NXT Arrival, and had allot more classic matches, so go watch that PPV! http://network.wwe.com/video/v31442535


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## El Capitano

I'm so damn psyched for this


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

What if Triple H trolled everyone, hired Great Khali back, and Triple H himself came out at the beginning of the show and announced that Takeover R Evolution was now changing to a 2 Hour Iron Man match between Hornswoggle and Great Khali? Would u guys even watch it?


----------



## LKRocks

fight owens fight


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn NXT....you are so good.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Balor club t-shirt spotted.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Kevin Owens in the house!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Here he it!


----------



## El Capitano

KEVING MOTHER FUCKING OWENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## obby

Oh my god he stole Chris hero's acronym :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

hope he destroys CJ Parker.


----------



## TripleG

We are opening with Kevin Steen?!?!? 

I'm done for that!


----------



## LKRocks

HOLY SHIT I'M SEEING STEEN ON WWE TV


----------



## NastyYaffa

KEVIN FUCKIN STEEN IN WWE!


----------



## finalnight

He looks a bit overwhelmed...


----------



## Sarcasm1

Fight Kevin Fight


----------



## Bret Hart

From KillSteenKill to FightKevinFight


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kevin Owens starts off this night! And Graves stuck doing commentary. So FRAGILE!


----------



## barnesk9

He's fucking tearing up. This moment is amazing


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao CJ is gonna get raped.............AGAIN :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Oh snap! Called it. parker :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

RIP Parker :lmao


----------



## TripleG

CJ Parker is NXT's resident jobber, isn't he?


----------



## Insomnia

NastyYaffa said:


> KEVIN FUCKIN STEEN IN WWE!


:mark:


----------



## A PG Attitude

What is Michael Cole's little brother doing at the commentary table?


----------



## Necramonium

Is he always like this, cause he looks nervous as hell... And he is going against CJ Parker? he's gonna win, CJ Parker is heath slater's successor, aka, jobber. XD


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Poor CJ Parker :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Poor Parker is about to get destroyed. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Whos this ring announcer with the god awful shrieking voice?


----------



## finalnight

This dude have a homeless guy gimmick or what?


----------



## Sykova

Why isn't my stream working? I just get the buffering icon, it's never done this before!


----------



## NastyYaffa

CANNONBAAAAAAAAALLL


----------



## El Capitano

This guy just has fucking IT!!!!


----------



## DemBoy

What type of theme Steen used (I went to open the fucking door).


----------



## DGenerationMC

WTF That dive!


----------



## barnesk9

THIS IS KEVIN OWEN'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

And like that I'm done for the night, lawd have mercy Owens is nice.


----------



## TripleG

Kevin Steen Killed a Fucking Bitch!!!!


----------



## LKRocks

Damn fine debut


----------



## Lok

Owens launches himself! Dayum!


----------



## finalnight

Squash match.


----------



## RyanPelley

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

DGenerationMC said:


> WTF That dive!


And here I thought WWE would filter/limit his moveset. Boy, was I wrong or what. :lmao


----------



## BornBad

Holy shit Steen is on fire


----------



## ironcladd1

Damn looked like he nearly broke his tail bone.


----------



## Bret Hart

If Nash broke that sign with his knee, he would have tore a quad.


----------



## finalnight

White Essence. said:


> And here I thought WWE would filter/limit his moveset. Boy, was I wrong or what. :lmao


They will once he hits the main roster.


----------



## hou713

Kevin Owens looking really good tonight


----------



## LKRocks

Holy shit I love NXT so much. Thank you Hunter.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Owens gonna kill youuuuuuuuu :lol

Who is Samoa Joe again? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

BLOOD!


----------



## TripleG

Parker is getting more offense than I expected.


----------



## Sykova

MY STREAM IS BROKEN!!!


----------



## Lok

Owens is busted open! Bad CJ....your done! :lol


----------



## El Capitano

By gawd hes busted open


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

finalnight said:


> They will once he hits the main roster.


Fair point, forgot about the major difference between NXT and the rest of the WWE. :/


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Holy fuck how did he get busted open?

Jesus christ.


----------



## ironcladd1

Blood! Fuck yeah


----------



## Insomnia

:clap


----------



## LKRocks

FIGHT. OWENS. FIGHT.


----------



## finalnight

This is HHH's way to atone for the atrocities his shovel has committed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

OWEN IS KILLING TONIGHT!!!! AND THIS IS JUST THE FUCKING BEGINNING!!!


----------



## TripleG

Bitch is killed! 

Steen 1-0 motherfuckers! 

That was cool!


----------



## Bret Hart

Steen Vs Cesaro :mark:


----------



## obby

Blood :kobe


----------



## Tommy-V

Nice debut!


----------



## Srdjan99

BAH GAWD HE'S BUST WIDE OPEN


----------



## JoMoxRKO

he just murked cj parker.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Buster open in his first match! How strangely appropriate! :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## witchblade000

This was better than Kenta's debut.


----------



## THANOS

Holy fuck :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Did CJ bust his nose with that palm strike?


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Awesome debut.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Excellent debut.


----------



## ACSplyt

The beginning riff of Owens' theme reminds me of Slipknot for some odd reason. I see nice things coming from Owens.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Excellent debut for KO. Dat Lariat was sweet.


----------



## Stad

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT :mark:


----------



## Becky

5 minutes into the new job and he gets a brokn nose....

That was ace though. Explosive as all hell. Love Steen.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Nice moveset from Owens, he has very good presence, can't wait till he's on the main roster.


----------



## Sephiroth

CJ Parker is so fucking terrible. How do you botch an open palm strike?


----------



## Ham and Egger

That palm strike is LEGIT. BUST HIM OPEN DA HARD WAY! :


----------



## Amber B

So. fucking. surreal. Wow. 
This is weird.


----------



## Gretchen

This guy is the future.


----------



## The High King

palm strike busts his nose hahahaha


----------



## Sarcasm1

busted open


----------



## NastyYaffa

GREAT debut!


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking great debut and great to finally see Steen in WWE


----------



## Necramonium

They actually let him wrestle and not make it a complete squash match. VINCE! ARE YOU TAKING NOTES? THIS IS HOW YOU DEBUT SOMEONE!


----------



## barnesk9

His intensity makes this so much better to me, you can really feel he's excited and he's been waiting for this debut for a long time


----------



## A PG Attitude

Best debut out of the recent signings. Impressed.


----------



## Bret Hart

Too bad he's 30 already.

Should have been signed when he was 25-26.

Great debut though


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

That was awesome


----------



## Frico

KILLER DEBUT FOR OWENS. Totally worth the wait. So fucking hyped right now. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Necramonium said:


> They actually let him wrestle and not make it a complete squash match. VINCE! ARE YOU TAKING NOTES? THIS IS HOW YOU DEBUT SOMEONE!


:tucky


----------



## RyanPelley

That was the first Steen / Owens match I've ever watched. Dude has some wicked explosiveness.


----------



## cavs25

NXT is so much better than Raw and it's not even funny.


----------



## Trifektah

Sephiroth said:


> CJ Parker is so fucking terrible. How do you botch an open palm strike?


I don't think that was a botch. I think that was planned.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Neville doing his best RVD impersonation with those splits I see


----------



## finalnight

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Too bad he's 30 already.
> 
> Should have been signed when he was 25-26.


They can hotshot him like Lesnar or Bryan to make up for time.


----------



## The High King

I cannot see why internet no marks are raving about this guy, he did not spectacular that we aint seen before


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Kevin Owens debut was fucking awesome.


----------



## Creative name

I'm happy that they let him keep some signature moves such as the pop up powerbomb, corner senton and the pumphandle neckbraker. No package piledriver but I wasn't really expecting them to let him use it.


----------



## Medicaid

That was one of the most brutal pppv openers i've seen in the E in a while. The fuck?!

NICE!



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Steen Vs Cesaro :mark:



:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## THANOS

I loved the pumphandle neckbreaker :mark:, there's still a chance he uses the piledriver, since he can't do the pop-up powerbomb to everyone!


----------



## TripleG

Tag Titles Time! 

Come on Vaudevillains!


----------



## Gretchen

The casuals will eat the turnbuckle splash up. 

Imagine if they let Steen wrestle matches like that on the Main Roster. So much potential there.


----------



## imonaplain

ACSplyt said:


> The beginning riff of Owens' theme reminds me of Slipknot for some odd reason. I see nice things coming from Owens.


Was literally thinking the same thing! Sounds like the opening riff to Before I Forget


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> *Too bad he's 30 already.
> 
> Should have been signed when he was 25-26.*
> 
> Great debut though


That's perfect actually.

That means he'll get pushed up the roster pretty quickly.


----------



## A PG Attitude

cavs25 said:


> NXT is so much better than Raw and it's not even funny.


Sadly that's not even difficult at the moment.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The High King said:


> I cannot see why internet no marks are raving about this guy, he did not spectacular that we aint seen before


WUT, BRUH?


----------



## MisterPriceless

"Owens gonna kill you"....

Are you sure? Owen Hart's ghost scares me.


----------



## Necramonium

The High King said:


> I cannot see why internet no marks are raving about this guy, he did not spectacular that we aint seen before


And we got the first IWC pussy complaining already... kay

:Out


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Kalisto really sounds like Mysterio :lol :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow

Ham and Egger said:


> WUT, BRUH?



He's a TNA mark.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Ouch this announcer is awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sin Cara looks like does not wanna be there! :lmao :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fuckin stream froze :sad:


----------



## Phaedra

my stream just froze ... arrrgghhhh


----------



## Becky

cavs25 said:


> NXT is so much better than Raw and it's not even funny.


Absolutely. The folk behind Raw should be fucking embarrassed that they constantly get their asses kicked by NXT. This product is just so much better.


----------



## TripleG

Aiden English & Simon Gotch are my heroes!


----------



## finalnight

Why are the NXT tag belts better looking than the WWE tag belts?


----------



## x78

Owens looked a little slow and sluggish in his movements to me, solid debut with the hot crowd and stiffness but he won't get that every week. Hopefully the guy is as good at promos as everyone says.


----------



## Stad

Who's got a stream? mine froze.


----------



## El Capitano

Yeah stream gone ffs


----------



## NastyYaffa

Stad said:


> Who's got a stream? mine froze.


Same problem. PM me if you have a stream that works, please!


----------



## A PG Attitude

Stad said:


> Who's got a stream? mine froze.


wwe.com/network


----------



## Fissiks

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Too bad he's 30 already.
> 
> Should have been signed when he was 25-26.
> 
> Great debut though


30 is actually pretty young for a wrestler tbh.


----------



## goldigga

Owens broke the Network


----------



## Stad

A PG Attitude said:


> wwe.com/network


:lmao i'm not paying 9.99 and i can't watch it regardless, i'm in Canada.


----------



## Phaedra

^ we don't all live in the US, some of us like in the UK and aren't allowed the network.


----------



## finalnight

Stad said:


> :lmao i'm not paying 9.99.


:facepalm


----------



## Bushmaster

you guys are streaming and I'm watching on the Network with no issue :mark:

Hopefully the Vaudevillains win, only discovered them yesterday and I think they are pretty awesome.


----------



## Donnie

beautiful fucking debut kills cj BUSTED OPEN in his first match and he looks like he's lost a shitload of weight obviously taking this seriously I'm am so fucking amped to see what happens next


----------



## TripleG

"That Was Manly!"


----------



## Stanford

Stad said:


> :lmao i'm not paying 9.99 and i can't watch it regardless, i'm in Canada.


Ask Mommie for a raise in your allowance.


----------



## Stad

finalnight said:


> :facepalm


I live in Canada so how am i supposed to watch it?


----------



## killacamt

Stad said:


> Who's got a stream? mine froze.


www.wwe.com


----------



## A PG Attitude

Phaedra said:


> ^ we don't all live in the US, some of us like in the UK and aren't allowed the network.


I'm in Leeds mate and I've had the network since day one.


----------



## Arthurgos

Stad said:


> :lmao i'm not paying 9.99 and i can't watch it regardless, i'm in Canada.


It is not hard to watch it i am in the UK via the Network.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DRAKE & KEVIN :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Stad said:


> :lmao i'm not paying 9.99.


But you can watch the John Cena documentary :vince4:trips7

Great debut for Owens. Lucha Dragons/Vaudvillains should be pretty great as well. LOOKING TO BE A GREAT NIGHT, BOYS.



NastyYaffa said:


> DRAKE & KEVIN :mark:


I really wish Drake was still wrestling unk3 I'm happy hes still around, though.


----------



## Stad

Stanford said:


> Ask Mommie for a raise in your allowance.


You aren't very bright, are ya?


----------



## Necramonium

Stad said:


> I live in Canada so how am i supposed to watch it?


https://unlocator.com/ Thats what i used before it went global and worked perfect.

Btw, does anyone also thinks that Aiden English's voice sounds just like Shawn Michael's voice?


----------



## Becky

Stad said:


> I live in Canada so how am i supposed to watch it?


Through a vpn. I'm in the UK and I'm watching the Network that way.


----------



## Stanford

Stad said:


> You aren't very bright, are ya?


If you say so.


----------



## NastyYaffa

STREAM IS BACK, WOOO!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Me likey this match.


----------



## Sephiroth

NastyYaffa said:


> DRAKE & KEVIN :mark:


Drake: Don't worry Kevin. You should be happy it wasn't me busting you open.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Why is NXT always so much better than RAW and Smackdown?

1. Is it the Creative Team down in NXT?
2. Is It Triple H being primarily responsible for it and the head guy in charge of it?
3. Is it Vince hardly being involved in it?
4. Is it the men and woman down in NXT being hungry to advance to the main roster so they always give 110% every match?
5. Is it because Sasha Banks is super hot and the BOSS of NXT?
6. Is it because it's full of popular Indy Star's from around the world?
7. Or is it a combination of all of these possible reasons?


----------



## El Capitano

NastyYaffa said:


> STREAM IS BACK, WOOO!


Can you pm a link please? Still cant get mine to work


----------



## TripleG

Awwwww, English took the shot for Gotch!


----------



## Stad

Vest In The World said:


> Through a vpn. I'm in the UK and I'm watching the Network that way.


I'm not paying 9.99 for one event lol, i would never watch it so it's a waste of $$ to me.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Chivalry chant lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Simon Gotch is so great!


----------



## Phaedra

and me Nasty yaffa, please, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## obby

ok match


----------



## Lok

Lucha Lucha! :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Chivalry :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TripleG

Solid match. The Vaudevillains are fun heels and the Kalisto is fun to watch. I am a little disappointed The VVs didn't win, but what can you do?


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> DRAKE & KEVIN :mark:


so awesome to see two of favourite indy dudes on the main stage and the fact there was blood :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

El Capitano said:


> Can you pm a link please? Still cant get mine to work


Check out your rep!


----------



## Becky

Did English get injured there? Looked like he was beckoning someone over after he landed on the ramp.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I bet CJ Parker is getting his death sentence right now backstage by Triple H for busting open Kevin Steen in his debut?


----------



## Frico

Nasty can you PM a link as well? My other ones died, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That's a terrible hairdo for Sasha. Still rooting for her though! :dance


----------



## Necramonium

Stad said:


> I'm not paying 9.99 for one event lol, i would never watch it so it's a waste of $$ to me.


Than just kindly fuck off to your hockey forum...

:eyeroll


----------



## JoMoxRKO

SASHA IS FIREE


----------



## obby

Fucking knew we'd have another squash.


----------



## Phaedra

NastyYaffa said:


> Check out your rep!


help.


----------



## Alphy B

Dillinger is about to get squashed


----------



## TripleG

Corbin/Bull squash off! YES!!!


----------



## x78

Dillenger about to get killed.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Dillinger looks like Rich Franklin


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Gawd Baron


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wasn't Corbin supposed to face Dempsey???


----------



## El Capitano

NastyYaffa said:


> Check out your rep!


Ah awesome cheers for that


----------



## NastyYaffa

Phaedra said:


> help.


Check out your rep, too!


----------



## obby

Rooting for STAN to survive a while here.


----------



## Becky

I wasn't into Corbin at first but I'm totally behind him now. Guy is great.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Another boring Baron Corbin squash... This guy has no presence. Get him :Out


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

This NXT crowd is fucking amazing :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Frico

NastyYaffa said:


> Check out your rep, too!


SOS Nasty.


----------



## TripleG

Corbin kills another fucker! 

I can't wait until they do Bull Vs. Baron!


----------



## Geeee

Corbin's entrance is pretty fucking cool.


----------



## ironcladd1

Kinda getting tired of these Corbin squashes


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Another boring Baron Corbin squash... *This guy has no presence*. Get him :Out


WHAT?!?! :lol


----------



## Necramonium

Another squash? Ffs, i want to see him wrestle for once!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

That stare off was corny AF


----------



## Bushmaster

What is interesting about Corbin? All he competes in are squash matches? Is his gimmick to be a silent badass because he can't cut promos?


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Yet another boring Corbin squash.


----------



## barnesk9

So is Shoot Nation ever gonna debut on NXT


----------



## A PG Attitude

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Why is NXT always so much better than RAW and Smackdown?
> 
> 1. Is it the Creative Team down in NXT?
> 2. Is It Triple H being primarily responsible for it and the head guy in charge of it?
> 3. Is it Vince hardly being involved in it?
> 4. Is it the men and woman down in NXT being hungry to advance to the main roster so they always give 110% every match?
> 5. Is it because Sasha Banks is super hot and the BOSS of NXT?
> 6. Is it because it's full of popular Indy Star's from around the world?
> 7. Or is it a combination of all of these possible reasons?


Simple, it's booked as a wrestling promotion rather than a variety show, everyone is booked well without the crappy politics and burials of the main roster.


----------



## Lok

Well that was quick. :lol


----------



## obby

Apparently Corbin is related to Brock Lesnar

BOUNCE BOUNCE


----------



## cavs25

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Another boring Baron Corbin squash... This guy has *no presence*. Get him :Out


That's 90% of what he does have actually :drake1


----------



## Becky

Cena's face needs to stop showing up while I'm enjoying my NXT.


----------



## Sephiroth

Phaedra said:


> help.


*CHECK YOUR REP*


----------



## TripleG

Itami & Balor! Here we go!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Love the foreshadowing the did in the lockerroom! Why can't they do that more often?


----------



## Frico

Thanks, goldigga.


----------



## obby

Gawd, why'd I even watch the pre show?


----------



## Lok

Hell yea! Balor and Itami!


----------



## Becky

Paint please :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

I wonder if Finn is gonna have body paint?


----------



## NastyYaffa

TIME FOR SOME RRRREEEAAAAALLLL ROCK N' ROLLA :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

JoMoxRKO said:


> That stare off was corny AF


Aye what's the name of that chick in your sig?

I remember seeing her on this show Bye Felicia the other day but didn't remember her name. Her ass (even though plastic) was crazy.


----------



## Arcade

Balor bodypaint time?


----------



## DemBoy

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Another boring Baron Corbin squash... *This guy has no presence*. Get him :Out


Hope you're joking, because thats probably the only reason he's so over right now.



TripleG said:


> Corbin kills another fucker!
> 
> I can't wait until they do Bull Vs. Baron!


Yeah, can't wait to see Fat Neil ass kicked by Corbin.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie

You guys saw Kevin Owens staring at Sami?! Love it!


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

I feel like an asshole for asking this, but can somebody give the link to working stream?

Edit: Got a new stream, thanks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This guy has no presence. Get him :Out












*Tries to mock his best attribute :jordan4*


----------



## RyanPelley

Baron Corbin looks like Bo Dallas with a beard.
Bull Dempsey looks like Kevin Owens with long hair.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SO HYPED FOR THIS :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1

Half of the preshow is being shown again.


----------



## Donnie

please tell me someone else saw Owens sitting in the locker room staring at zayn


----------



## Lok

I'm stoked! Let's go!


----------



## FeedMePaige

Nick package, love me some Hideo


----------



## Smoogle

man NXT gives me that feeling i had when i was younger it's the reason why i love wrestling, so much fresh faces, so much talent - great stuff.


----------



## LKRocks

I love THe Ascention so much. I hope they do well on the main roster.


----------



## barnesk9

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Why is NXT always so much better than RAW and Smackdown?
> 
> 1. Is it the Creative Team down in NXT?
> 2. Is It Triple H being primarily responsible for it and the head guy in charge of it?
> 3. Is it Vince hardly being involved in it?
> 4. Is it the men and woman down in NXT being hungry to advance to the main roster so they always give 110% every match?
> 5. Is it because Sasha Banks is super hot and the BOSS of NXT?
> 6. Is it because it's full of popular Indy Star's from around the world?
> 7. Or is it a combination of all of these possible reasons?


1. They don't have to worry about ratings or corporate sponsors, or Susan G Koman or Make a wish or celeb guest, 
2. they aren't being run by a senile old man, 
3. they aren't phoning it in
4. the fans actually give a shit about whats going on 
5. They listen to what fans think
6. They showcase people with actual talent


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Why is the co-main event on now? get rid of the awful diva's match earlier for Christ's sake.


----------



## Becky

Is Hideo wearing a Wolves shirt?


----------



## Ham and Egger

WTF, have you WWE? THIS IS SOME RACIST SHIT!


----------



## El Capitano

What the fuck is Itami wearing?


----------



## obby

CARNAGE


----------



## barnesk9

HES GOT THE BODY PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Hideo's attire reminds me of Lee's attire from Game Of Death. :banderas


----------



## TripleG

They put a lot into Balor's entrance!


----------



## LKRocks

NXT gives me flashbacks from better days. SO many people I care about. It feels awesome.


----------



## finalnight

Wtf is this shit?


----------



## cavs25

Kenta's entrance gear and Devitt's entrance :shocked::mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! THEY GAVE IT TO HIM! CARNAGE


----------



## ironcladd1

CJ Parker again?


----------



## TJQ

I AM FLIPPING MY SHIT RIGHT NOW :mark:


----------



## theatb

PAINT. Fucking awesome entrance


----------



## Becky

Marking the actual fuck out. Amazing!


----------



## A PG Attitude

GOAT entrance


----------



## RyanPelley

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Lok

HELL YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

that entrance tho...... :clap:clap:clap


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking Devitt and that sick ass paint :banderas


----------



## DemBoy

:sodone


----------



## TripleG

OK, that is just frigging awesome!


----------



## hou713

Dope


----------



## Medicaid

they need to chill with the holy shyt and this is awesome chants, but yeah, cool, lil weird, but cool.


----------



## witchblade000

Holy shit!


----------



## Ham and Egger

OK, THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME, WWE!


----------



## Smoogle

THAT ENTRANCE GODLIKE SHIIITTTT


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I thought that was the Boogeyman for a second.


----------



## Geeee

The team of Scorpion and The Predator


----------



## Gretchen

I love this.


----------



## LKRocks

THIS IS ART. HOLY SHIT I LOVE NXT SO MUCH.


----------



## ACSplyt

Devitt always has the sickest entrances.


----------



## finalnight

No way he keeps this on main roster lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Bigger Kenta fan than I am Devitt.....but Devitt's entrance shows that he can't be fucked with.


----------



## Creative name

This Devitt/Balor entrance = FLAT OUT INCREDIBLE!!!! Has a wrestlemania/wrestle kingdom vibe to it


----------



## Lien

What an entrance, Devitt.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

I have no clue what that is, but I know that it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Arcade

That entrance. :mj2


----------



## Superhippy

THIS IS FUCKING BADASS


----------



## Insomnia

:banderas


----------



## Tommy-V

Epic entrance!


----------



## Klorel

Epic fucking entrance


----------



## TripleG

OK WWE, I DARE you to fucking tell me this shit isn't marketable once he gets to the main roster!


----------



## Necramonium

The look on the Ascension's face. XD


----------



## A PG Attitude

Ascension sat there marking out like the rest of us.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Fucking badass entrance.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Ascenion's look says it all. :lol


----------



## Clif Grime

I'm marking out so fuckin hard right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks

I'VE GOT CHILLS. WHY CAN'T RAW BE LIKE THIS?


----------



## THANOS

He shouldn't wear that hair piece next time, his hair looks ridiculous :lol


----------



## NameOfTheWind

So i just missed all of that entrance because of my fucking horseshit stream.


----------



## El Capitano

Konnors face had me rolling :ti


----------



## goldigga

I've never :mark::mark::mark: so hard in my life. That music, that entrance, that body paint. I can't breathe. 

R.I.P


----------



## DemBoy

finalnight said:


> No way he keeps this on main roster lol.


Why the fuck not?


----------



## finalnight

Just busted out laughing at the looks on the Ascension's faces


----------



## TwistedLogic

Fucking LOL! "Marking Out" chant

:ti


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fuckin SICK ENTRANCE!!!!


----------



## Trifektah

GOAT entrance

That's all that needs to be said. Holy shit


----------



## Amber B

Devitt is just....
Sigh....

Performance fucking art. God damn.


----------



## FeedMePaige

WOW!!!!! BRING THEM UP NOW


----------



## cavs25

Marking out chant lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

Who wants to put money that some butthurt nerd says Devitt is doing blackface and gets his panties in a twist over this?


----------



## Lok

DUDE is CARNAGE!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

fpalm NXT crowd making complete asses of themselves.


----------



## [email protected]

Imagine what Finn could pull off for a Wrestlemania. Can't wait.


----------



## Klorel

Marking out chants!


----------



## TripleG

Wait, a brawl opens up and they DON'T ring the bell? 

Wait madness is this! They are adhering to rules that make sense! 

Sorry, I'm just not used to that!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

I haven't marked out that hard in year's, holy shit! :mark:


----------



## robby.ag0ny

The coolest entrance on a WWE product in recent memory. Wow...
This is why I watch wrestling!


----------



## finalnight

DemBoy said:


> Why the fuck not?


Because his action figures will scare mattel


----------



## FlemmingLemming

It is just insanely ridiculous how much better NXT is compared to Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC

.....and my illegal stream is back!

(Y)


----------



## Alphy B

Konnors face was priceless


----------



## LKRocks

Balor's entrance was some Wrestle Kingdom shit. Amazing.


----------



## TwistedLogic

This would look so much better if he cut his hair shorter into a fade though.

Also:


----------



## Smoogle

Imagine his wrestlemania entrance jesus lol


----------



## RiverFenix

The King of the Demons!

(On an aside, Itami is completely overshadowed by Finn)


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Devitt could EASILY be WWE's top star........if they allowed it.


----------



## Medicaid

Medicaid said:


> they need to chill with the holy shyt and this is awesome chants, but yeah, cool, lil weird, but cool.


actually, that shyt looks awesome. I'm a huge Hardy fan, but FINNN paint>>> Hardy's. 

ok let me pay attention to this match, this is gonna rock.


----------



## Frico

42 mins in and it's fucking amazing. DEVITT!!!


----------



## DemBoy

finalnight said:


> Because his action figures will scare mattel


I think mattel would love to have that on a figure and sell it like a collectors edition.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Ew why do they call him "Bahlor" instead of "Bayler"


----------



## cavs25

Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm NXT crowd making complete asses of themselves.


Every comment you make is so :grande:JLCsad

Have some fun brother!


----------



## FlemmingLemming

TheLooseCanon said:


> Devitt could EASILY be WWE's top star........if they allowed it.


You're right, unfortunately Vince won't let an Irish guy that's 190lbs be his top star.


----------



## Insomnia

NastyYaffa said:


> Fuckin SICK ENTRANCE!!!!


This and his entrance at WK8. :banderas


----------



## Necramonium

TwistedLogic said:


> Ew why do they call him "Bahlor" instead of "Bayler"


Cause, America.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Also, no, Baron Corbin is _not_ trending worldwide.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Balor just solidified himself as my favorite male NXT talent.*



TripleG said:


> OK WWE, I DARE you to fucking tell me this shit isn't marketable once he gets to the main roster!


*Phil Brooks might file a copyright complaint on Marvel characters unk2*


----------



## [email protected]

Kenta can still sell. Unfortunately that's all he's really getting to show this match.


----------



## Smoogle




----------



## ironcladd1

So far I think Itami is getting the Yoshi Tatsu treatment.


----------



## almostfamous

Finn Balor is a future main eventer


----------



## Ham and Egger

TwistedLogic said:


> Ew why do they call him "Bahlor" instead of "Bayler"


I've wondered that for a long, long time. I wished they'd refer to him as "bayler" too.


----------



## TwistedLogic

ironcladd1 said:


> So far I think Itami is getting the Yoshi Tatsu treatment.


It's not really their fault. Itami is over at NXT, and despite the fact that I'm a big fan of his, I don't know if that will translate well to the main roster. Unfortunately due to his language barrier, he'll always have 0 mic capabilities, and no matter who you are, unless you're a monster heel type, it's really hard to get over without the mic. 

People will have a hard time finding a small dude with no mic skills believable.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus Christ, this crowd is breaking kayfabe!

"Let's go heels"? 
"We want KENTA"?

WTF


----------



## x78

Crowd shutting down that Kenta chant (Y)


----------



## goldigga

See that's why I love NXT crowds, 1 guy chanted "KENTA" the rest booo and chant "HIDEO"!!!


----------



## TripleG

Finn Balor has been on the apron for most of this and he feels like the biggest star in the match. 

That's some Undertaker shit right there.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

DGenerationMC said:


> Jesus Christ, this crowd is breaking kayfabe!
> 
> "Let's go heels"?
> "We want KENTA"?
> 
> WTF


This your first time watching NXT aye :lol


----------



## Becky

When Balor gets a wrestlemania entrance, I may well die of marking out.


----------



## Bushmaster

That entrance was glorious :banderas. This show has been great :drose


----------



## HBK 3:16

NXT crowds are so amazing :xmaskobe

Also, inb4 Ascension lose.


----------



## LKRocks

1 guy tries to start a Kenta chant. Gets booed and they start a Hideo one instead. Classy crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao I forgot he does JTG's old finisher :lmao


----------



## cavs25

Finn Balor is a better more complete version of Roman Reigns right now.


----------



## barnesk9

Itami is looking like a real geek in this match, Balor looks like the star


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

It's crazy how much presence Finn demands, he just gives off the vibe of a future star he has that much confidence in himself.

Not to mention his body paint will make the company a lotttttttttttttt of money.

I feel bad for Itami but he needs to get them mic skills up & standout.


----------



## Becky

This is just the best wrestling show I've seen in a long time. Everything feels important, and that's how you do it.


----------



## El Capitano

Reverse Blooody Sunday!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1

Bloody Sunday?


----------



## Ham and Egger

DAT FUCKING TEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ

BLOODY SUNDAY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LKRocks

GTS!! GTS!! GTS!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol tease


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Lmaoooooooooooooo at that tease from Itami.

Sly move WWE, sly move.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao Failed GTS attempt


----------



## El Capitano

FFS he was going to do the goddamn GTS!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1

GTS


----------



## Sephiroth

Holy fuck at that Go To Sleep tease


----------



## TripleG

Really fun match and Goddamn FINN BALOR! 

He looked like a big time superstar here.


----------



## Tommy-V

Liked that GTS tease.


----------



## Bushmaster

that fucking tease :lmao


----------



## Insomnia

:mark: :banderas :clap


----------



## A PG Attitude

What a match. Hats off to all four guys.


----------



## Lok

Double Stomp!


----------



## Becky

Everything about that was amazing. Everything.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tease Go2Sleep and uses Baisaku Knee - Hmm....


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Awesome match. Anyone who had doubts about Itami after that can fuck right the hell off.


----------



## Gretchen

That GTS spot. :banderas

And witnessing someone hit the Pele Kick in the WWE still makes me smile.


----------



## THANOS

Shit are they going to let him use the GTS? :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

I still have yet to be impressed by Itami.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Finn just has......IT.

I dunno how much more to explain but that dude even with his height has star potential all over him.


----------



## RyanPelley

Someone take the mic away from Roger Klotz, please.


----------



## [email protected]

I think they're gonna build the anticipation of him doing the GTS. Everyone upped their game tonight. I was skeptical when they kept cutting off the hot tag, but all 4 guys performed to near perfection in a tag match that was old school.


----------



## Lok

Awesome! Just awesome!


----------



## Gretchen

Finn Balor is the fucking man. Can't get enough of his theme either.


----------



## NastyYaffa

HOLY SHIT @ Hideo actually teasing a GTS!


----------



## DemBoy

Did Balor used a reverse Bloody Sunday?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Man, even the crowd is freaking amazing right now. Just look at the Heyman guy with the glasses in the front, he's so passionate.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

NameOfTheWind said:


> Awesome match. Anyone who had doubts about Itami after that can fuck right the hell off.


I guess a majority of us need to fuck off then cuz he didn't really do anything to impress.

Disclaimer, I'm a fan of the guy but I have to keep it 100 he's just.....there.

He's like in the way of Finn it seems.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince: You can have Reigns, just give us Devitt as an equal top guy!


----------



## barnesk9

Why the fuck is he here???


----------



## LKRocks

Can't believe Hideo teased a GTS. Thought they'd never let him use it. Not happy about the Knee though. That's Bryan's finisher.


----------



## El Capitano

Finn is going to be a goddamn star if he continues to use the paint at PPVs


----------



## TJQ

LOL those boos :lmao Get off my screen you load.


----------



## Medicaid

Reigns? WHY?!


----------



## Arthurgos

NXT even has Bull Dempsey and Tye Dillinger tending worldwide on Twitter. THAT has to show Vince that people want these people to succeed.4


----------



## witchblade000

I heard boos.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Reigns at NXT? Whoa.

:lol @ Reigns getting some boos :lol

College crowd don't play.


----------



## DemBoy

Yeah, Itami hasn't impressed me that much either.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

If Finn isn't a big star in the future I will be disappointed. He just has it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Finn's epic entrances will replace Undertaker's at WM for the next decade.


----------



## THANOS

Here come the boos, it finally begins :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Lol, the fuck is he doing there?


----------



## Gretchen

:dahell


----------



## NastyYaffa

Why is DA LOOK :reigns here? :sad:


----------



## Amber B

Bitch get out of here. Fuck.


----------



## obby

FUCK


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Boos lol


----------



## PoTayToh

Can someone tell me everything thats happened so far?


----------



## HBK 3:16

Reigns? oh god.


----------



## Sephiroth

I could see Itami using the GTS for the first time to beat Zayn for the title...

the WWE title.

:zayn3


----------



## TwistedLogic

LOL what? They gave Reigns superstar of the year? How is it anyone other than Lesnar or at the very least, Bryan?


----------



## El Capitano

God fucking dammit they're just forcing that useless shit into everything fpalm


----------



## LKRocks

DAT HEAT TO REIGNS.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well that's a lie Roman seeing that Daniel Bryan beat you to it first!


----------



## Becky

Dear Roman, fuck off, we're trying to watch a real wrestling show.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

What a pop for the GTS tease!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

PoTayToh said:


> Can someone tell me everything thats happened so far?


Finn Balor, man. Freaking Finn Balor. :banderas


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Roman Reigns the buzzkill.


----------



## cavs25

Who is going to be the next Roman Reigns? :chlol:HA


----------



## Sarcasm1

that was random


----------



## RyanPelley

Why's that blonde dude putting on makeup?


----------



## Trifektah

Reigns gets boo'd LOLOLOL

That guy is a dried turd.


----------



## Amber B

Ugh. He's such a downer.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Balor needs called up asap. As long as the allow it, this man is going to be absolutely fucking HUGE!!!


----------



## obby

Reigns over lesnar confirmed. Yuck.


----------



## DemBoy

I wanna know who's going to be da next Look as well, Corey.


----------



## TJQ

LKRocks said:


> Can't believe Hideo teased a GTS. Thought they'd never let him use it. Not happy about the Knee though. That's Bryan's finisher.


You're not happy Itami used his own finisher? :evil

My girl Banks boutta decimate Charlotte.


----------



## Frico

Reigns to me came off looking like a rookie there. Sorry.

And that GTS tease was MEEEEEEEEAN.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

I thought you guys weren't a fan of Reigns and that was that but damn y'all basically hate the guy :lol


----------



## finalnight

Wasn't Daniel Bryan an NXT alumni? What's reigns talking about?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

I hope Charlotte kicks the shit out of Sasha Banks here, but we'll probably see a new champion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Reigns' pace with his promos is so awkward. Robotic.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

It's embarrassing how Reigns is on the mic. One of the dullest personalities in wrestling today. Including Axel.


----------



## DemBoy

finalnight said:


> Wasn't Daniel Bryan an NXT alumni? What's reigns talking about?


No he wasn't.


----------



## Necramonium

Charlotte vs Sasha next, my body is ready... :rock1


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Damn NXT is trending #1 worldwide

Vince better be paying attention to this talent that he has.......


----------



## jcmmnx

That tag match was ridiculously good.


----------



## BornBad

Fuck Natcha boyis here so Charlotte is winning again


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really hope that Sasha gets the title here!


----------



## Medicaid

TwistedLogic said:


> LOL what? They gave Reigns superstar of the year? How is it anyone other than Lesnar or at the very least, Bryan?


yeah i was about to write an essay explaining what happened, but it's complicated and probably the real OMG moment of the year, so in a sense, he should have won two Slammys.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## HBK 3:16

THIS PROMO PACKAGE IS SO FUCKING AWESOME! :mark:


----------



## x78

Nerd rage about Reigns appearance :lmao

NXT isn't just for the indy guys.


----------



## obby

So I might have missed something, but what made that a GTS tease over an AA/F5?


----------



## Ham and Egger

TOO MUCH FOREHEAD SASHA, WAY TOO MUCH!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Oh wow, Sasha, that hairline is magnificent.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Charlotte looks like the late thirties soccer moms who ride around in suv's and drink latte in yoga pants.


----------



## barnesk9

The beginning of Sasha's theme was someone else's, anybody know who's it was???


----------



## Bushmaster

TwistedLogic said:


> LOL what? They gave Reigns superstar of the year? How is it anyone other than Lesnar or at the very least, Bryan?


TwistedLogic in the WWE, that is how.


----------



## El Capitano

New Finn Balor T-shirt :mark:

http://shop.wwe.com/Finn-Balor-%22Arrival%22-Authentic-T-Shirt/W08743,default,pd.html?dwvar_W08743_color=Black&start=4&cgid=New


----------



## PoTayToh




----------



## Sephiroth

Original Christmas Name said:


> So I might have missed something, but what made that a GTS tease over an AA/F5?


He created the move.


----------



## Stanford

DemBoy said:


> No he wasn't.


It's a little complicated because theres the original NXT television show, the current NXT television show, and then The NXT developmental system. DB was indeed a member of the first.


----------



## Medicaid

Tommy-V said:


>


Biggest pop of the night so far ...

Number two was Owens ... 

BTW, my stream as been smooth with clear sound a;ll night, but I just noticed the poor picture quality.


----------



## Donnie

Original Christmas Name said:


> So I might have missed something, but what made that a GTS tease over an AA/F5?


kenta invented it and punk stole it


----------



## witchblade000

Time for Charlotte and Sasha to shit on the main roster divas, except Paige and AJ.


----------



## cavs25

Original Christmas Name said:


> So I might have missed something, but what made that a GTS tease over an AA/F5?


Because the GTS was invented (invented???) by Kenta


----------



## finalnight

DemBoy said:


> No he wasn't.


How did he start with Nexus then?


----------



## Creative name

Reigns barely wrestled in NXT, besides if Rollins beats Cena Sunday night I can see Rollins taking the belt off of Brock then lose it to Roman at WM.


----------



## ironcladd1

Ham and Egger said:


> TOO MUCH FOREHEAD SASHA, WAY TOO MUCH!


Yeah not diggin the hair there


----------



## [email protected]

Original Christmas Name said:


> So I might have missed something, but what made that a GTS tease over an AA/F5?


Because the GTS was KENTA's move before it was Punk's


----------



## NameOfTheWind

People actually like the heel more than the face. Hilarity.


----------



## Necramonium

Jojo is still with NXT? I thought Cody's wife now did the ring announcing.


----------



## TJQ

El Capitano said:


> New Finn Balor T-shirt :mark:
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/Finn-Balor-%22Arrival%22-Authentic-T-Shirt/W08743,default,pd.html?dwvar_W08743_color=Black&start=4&cgid=New


Best believe i'm scoopin' this up.










kada


----------



## El Capitano

Sasha your hair looks atrocious :ti 

Looks like she lost a fight with a lawnmower


----------



## TripleG

El Capitano said:


> New Finn Balor T-shirt :mark:
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/Finn-Balor-%22Arrival%22-Authentic-T-Shirt/W08743,default,pd.html?dwvar_W08743_color=Black&start=4&cgid=New


Holy Shit, that shirt looks awesome!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Can I just say that Natural Selection is a fucking sick name for a finisher?


----------



## LKRocks

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I thought you guys weren't a fan of Reigns and that was that but damn y'all basically hate the guy :lol


Nothing against him personally. Everything against how Vince is holding back other guys to protect his push.


----------



## Trifektah

WTF!

Lil' Naitch is reffing Charlotte's match!

THAT'S NOT FAIR!


----------



## Vårmakos

WHERE IS STEEN


----------



## Sykova

This event has been truly amazing so far.

Kevin Steen
Finns entrance, the demon lord! :mark:
Graves on TV
Chivalry!
That GTS spot
Corbin and Bull hype
Sami and Neville still to come!

NXT > WWE

I'm happy to pay 9.99 a month just for this. I'm excited to see future encounters, Owens v. Finn, Itami v. Neville, Zayn v. Owens. And the next special Finn is on! By far my favorite in NXT right now, and Owens looks great!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DemBoy

finalnight said:


> How did he start with Nexus then?


He was on NXT the show which was like the new Tough Enough. He wasn't on NXT the developmental branch of the WWE.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## NameOfTheWind

If Charlotte is so genetically superior, then why are Bank's chops more convincing?


----------



## cavs25

Does Corey Grave sound like Edge or is it me?


----------



## Sephiroth

He opened the show. He bled a lot.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

LKRocks said:


> Nothing against him personally. Everything against how Vince is holding back other guys to protect his push.


Ahhh so it's Batista/Bryan all over again. I understand that then, I think he's decent though.


----------



## Geeee

NXT doesn't prepare women for the main roster. Real feuds? Actual wrestling matches? A belt that people care about? Should be teaching these girls 3 minute fluff segments if they want to make it on Raw.


----------



## Insomnia

Vårmakos said:


> WHERE IS STEEN


He was in the opening match with Parker.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Medicaid said:


> Biggest pop of the night so far ...
> 
> *Number two was Owens ... *
> 
> BTW, my stream as been smooth with clear sound a;ll night, but I just noticed the poor picture quality.


WHAT THE FUCK? OWENS DEBUTED? WHEN!? I just tuned in during the Baron Corbin match! Did he debut tonight?


----------



## cavs25

Tommy-V said:


>


Despite his ego and his pettiness I fucking love Trips roud


----------



## Medicaid

lol and that knee spot, shyt was raw.


----------



## Sarcasm1

that was nasty


----------



## Creative name

Wait where was this Owens/Zayne tease that occurred? I obviously missed it


----------



## Sykova

TJQ said:


> Best believe i'm scoopin' this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kada


The Demon Lord :mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm so pumped to watch him grow in NXT and WWE. Although I hope he sticks to NXT...


----------



## Loose Reality

Tommy-V said:


>



How come Hunter is still in charge of NXT? Must just be a desk job.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Tommy-V said:


>


Just wait till he buries them in a handicap match at WM33.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Tommy-V said:


>


Like a proud dad with his kids.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

TwistedLogic said:


> WHAT THE FUCK? OWENS DEBUTED? WHEN!? I just tuned in during the Baron Corbin match! Did he debut tonight?


Where have you guys been??? :lol Gosh you missed something wonderful!


----------



## TripleG

YIKES! That looked nasty!


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Sasha is carrying the match so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Was Sasha inspired by this?


----------



## TwistedLogic

When did Corey Graves return? And is he permanently on commentary now?


----------



## Medicaid

TwistedLogic said:


> WHAT THE FUCK? OWENS DEBUTED? WHEN!? I just tuned in during the Baron Corbin match! Did he debut tonight?


First match of the night, it was reallly awesome, and I know nothing about his past work or his old gimmicks.


----------



## Loose Reality

Awesome backstabber


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Geeee said:


> NXT doesn't prepare women for the main roster. Real feuds? Actual wrestling matches? A belt that people care about? Should be teaching these girls 3 minute fluff segments if they want to make it on Raw.


And how to service the various "faces of the WWE"


----------



## Smoogle




----------



## NameOfTheWind

It's incredible how big a difference there is between Sasha and Charlotte, talent wise.


----------



## Arthurgos

Loose Reality said:


> How come Hunter is still in charge of NXT? Must just be a desk job.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People may hate on HHH but he is the reason NXT is what it is now picking up the talent we are seeing that would probably get ignored otherwise.


----------



## robby.ag0ny

It's going to be hard for me to watch TLC after this haha


----------



## Sykova

People do know that you can watch from the beginning right? If you came in during the middle and kept watching, I feel bad for you. Rewind it and watch Steen kill CJ.


----------



## LKRocks

I love NXT so fucking much. Why can't RAW be more like this? Goddammit Vince.


----------



## DemBoy

Sasha is getting louder chants. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match is fucking sick. Shame they'll never be able to perform like this on the main roster!


----------



## El Capitano

Pretty good match so far


----------



## TripleG

The women are actually...WRESTLING?!?!? 

Sorry I am not used to seeing that under the WWE banner. But, you know, NXT.


----------



## Loose Reality

Arthurgos said:


> People may hate on HHH but he is the reason NXT is what it is now picking up the talent we are seeing that would probably get ignored otherwise.



I dont hate on HHH. I am a fan of his. Just pointing out a flaw in kayfabe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

This match :banderas
Their developmental weaves are distracting me, though.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Arthurgos said:


> People may hate on HHH but he is the reason NXT is what it is now picking up the talent we are seeing that would probably get ignored otherwise.


Pretty sure it was just a kayfabe joke brah


----------



## TwistedLogic

White Essence. said:


> Where have you guys been??? :lol Gosh you missed something wonderful!


I haven't watched anything WWE-related since they reintroduced the anonymous GM at the end of the fallout Raw after Survivor Series. Just got a push notification for Takeover on my iPad, thats how I found out this show was on tonight, and jumped on soon as I could. Gotta catch up both on WWE and NXT now. Did Owens debut tonight?! Who is he doing his first program with?


----------



## obby

donne said:


> kenta invented it and punk stole it


Today I learned.


----------



## Sykova

robby.ag0ny said:


> It's going to be hard for me to watch TLC after this haha


Don't do it.


----------



## Tommy-V

Sasha stepping it up!


----------



## barnesk9

This match is starting to pick up


----------



## ironcladd1

Sasha dive!


----------



## DemBoy

Ham and Egger said:


> This match is fucking sick. Shame they'll never be able to perform like this on the main roster!


Thats why we should cherish this moments.


----------



## goldigga

Holy shit Sasha I was not expecting that! She's impressed me tonight.


----------



## Medicaid

why do commentators stop mid thought or interrupt each other just to call a pin, when u know it aint gonna be a three count?


----------



## Ham and Egger

SPEAR!


----------



## TwistedLogic

If TLC is this week, and Rollins/Cena is the main event based on that promo vid they just did, then it was a bad idea to put this show on this week. REvolution will outshine the fuck out of TLC.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

This match though :clap


----------



## El Capitano

I'm sold on Sasha after tonight! What a boss!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

TwistedLogic said:


> I haven't watched anything WWE-related since they reintroduced the anonymous GM at the end of the fallout Raw after Survivor Series. Just got a push notification for Takeover on my iPad, thats how I found out this show was on tonight, and jumped on soon as I could. Gotta catch up both on WWE and NXT now. Did Owens debut tonight?! Who is he doing his first program with?


I see, that's totally understandable given the current state of the WWE. 

Well Owens debut match was against CJ Parker. It wasn't entirely a squash match but he did dominate, looked strong and win in the end. It was fantastic, you should watch it whenever you can.


----------



## robby.ag0ny

I'm liking a Divas match... 
This is so new and weird for me


----------



## finalnight

They really need to use all these NXT wrestlers to start a new WWE women's division and bring back the WWE women's title.


----------



## MisterPriceless

Sasha Banks DOVE through the rope. You'd never see a Diva do that on SD or RAW...


----------



## TwistedLogic

lol at "KENTA" being 6th biggest trend in the world right now (and "Hideo" 9th)












White Essence. said:


> I see, that's totally understandable given the current state of the WWE.
> 
> Well Owens debut match was against CJ Parker. It wasn't entirely a squash match but he did dominate, looked strong and win in the end. It was fantastic, you should watch it whenever you can.


Gonna re-watch this show right after it ends. Also, top notch avatar.


----------



## TripleG

For the third NXT special in a row, the Women have one of the best matches on the show. 

Yup. It is entirely possible to showcase women and get good results.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT WAS STEEN'S FINISHER?


----------



## Necramonium

"THIS IS WRESTLING" chant, take that Vince! 

:dance


----------



## Smoogle

damn this match is top tier or what


----------



## Amber B

HOLY FUCK


----------



## jcmmnx

NXT > WWE


----------



## finalnight

robby.ag0ny said:


> I'm liking a Divas match...
> This is so new and weird for me


Its a women's match not a diva's match. Utilizes wrestlers instead of models.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Charlotte is officially the female cena. doesn't sell, little mic or ring skill, but is treated like God's gift the ring.


----------



## El Capitano

TripleG said:


> For the third NXT special in a row, the Women have one of the best matches on the show.
> 
> Yup. It is entirely possible to showcase women and get good results.


Definetly, it's really showing what the women can actually do when given the time. I can't wait for Vince to retire so we can get past the whole Divas are only there to look pretty


----------



## barnesk9

So this is the Sasha Banks that has been having great matches all over the NXT house shows


----------



## TJQ

Fantastic fucking match, sad Banks lost, though.unk3


----------



## cavs25

:EDWIN9:YES:applause


----------



## killacamt

Charlotte is the fuckin truth!!!


----------



## obby

**** IMO


----------



## TripleG

HOLY SHIT! Natural Selection Motherfuckers!!! 

That was fan-fucking-tastic!


----------



## Creative name

So Takeover 2 will clearly outshine TLC. Didn't the first takeover outshine a main roster ppv a few days apart as well?


----------



## jcmmnx

Fantastic match from both girls. If the main delivers this will be show of the year.


----------



## Amber B

Wow.


----------



## RyanPelley

Geez. I can't stand Charlotte. I don't even know why.


----------



## Phaedra

WOW .... JUST FUCKING WOW.


----------



## Sarcasm1

great match


----------



## Trifektah

That has to be a top five woman's match ever in WWE


----------



## goldigga

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Arcade

Tears of joy. :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger

A candidate for match of the year. Amazing performance by both of these amazing WRESTLERS!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Holy crap what a match! Charlotte is incredible. Sasha was great as well. The main roster divas should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## DemBoy

Fuck, that was a great match. Sucks that Sasha lost though.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Dat fucking match was awesome :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

My gosh, this has potential to be the best female match of the year, period. Both Banks and Charlotte... so amazing.



TwistedLogic said:


> Gonna re-watch this show right after it ends. *Also, top notch avatar.*


Wells ftw. :tucky


----------



## Medicaid

Wow! Gonna need a cigarette break after that match, love it when Divas GO IN!


----------



## NastyYaffa

GREAT match! 4-star worthy.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

What THE FUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is this so much better than RAW!!!!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Charlotte has IT


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Fantastic match and just goes to show why NXT is 100x better than RAW.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Nothing on this show has disappointed. Trips must be purring backstage


----------



## Klorel

I'm glad she won. I don't want Charlotte going to main roster atm with how the Diva's is going right now.


----------



## Donnie

OH SHIT the boss lost, Russo's going to have a fucking heart attack


----------



## Loose Reality

Vårmakos said:


> WHAT WAS STEEN'S FINISHER?



Elevated powerbomb


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano

Trifektah said:


> That has to be a top five woman's match ever in WWE


Go watch Charlotte vs Natalya from Takeover 2 it was even better. And also watch Paige vs Emma from Arrival


----------



## Necramonium

NameOfTheWind said:


> Charlotte is officially the female cena. doesn't sell, little mic or ring skill, but is treated like God's gift the ring.


:stupid:


----------



## Lok

Great show


----------



## Amber B

Easily one of the best matches I've seen this year and I hate everything.


----------



## Insomnia

Amazing match! :clap


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

NameOfTheWind said:


> Charlotte is officially the female cena. doesn't sell, little mic or ring skill, but is treated like God's gift the ring.


This is the second time you've said something so incredibly bizarre, the first was Corbin having no presence.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Vårmakos said:


> WHAT WAS STEEN'S FINISHER?


an elevated powerbomb.


----------



## Superhippy

FlemmingLemming said:


> What THE FUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is this so much better than RAW!!!!!!!


Because HHH doesn't meddle in creative.

That's Raw's problem. Creative writes something and then Vince rips it apart and makes it terrible.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Main event time guys!


----------



## Fissiks

A PG Attitude said:


> Nothing on this show has disappointed. Trips must be purring backstage


Roman Reigns robotic promo was disappointing


----------



## TJQ

MOTYC comin' through, these two are about to fucking kill it.


----------



## Tommy-V

Oh this match is going to get a lot of time.


----------



## HBK 3:16

I'm officially a fan of the Boss now.


----------



## Trifektah

Guys, I think I fell in love with Sasha tonight :vince3


----------



## Necramonium

FlemmingLemming said:


> What THE FUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is this so much better than RAW!!!!!!!


Because Vince is not involved NOT AT ALL and its glorious. :rock1


----------



## finalnight

NameOfTheWind said:


> Charlotte is officially the female cena. doesn't sell, little mic or ring skill, but is treated like God's gift the ring.


Huuuuh? Cena has decent ring skills and top notch mic skills. He just has a terrible gimmick now. And Charlotte's ring skills are better than all main roster except Natalya and AJ.


----------



## El Capitano

Fissiks said:


> Roman Reigns robotic promo was disappointing


This^

He looks awkward as hell next to the rest of the NXT roster


----------



## TripleG

And fucking hey, we've still got the main event to go!


----------



## Superhippy

I saw this next match at a Tampa house show. The emotion in this one will be off the charts, that's all I will say.


----------



## cavs25

This is how you build a match clap clap clap


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Here we go. Sami has to win after all this build-up.


----------



## Fissiks

40 minute main event?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha performed great and turned a lot of heads. Triple H couldn't let Charlotte look weak by losing on RAW and the PPV. I get it. Best women's match of the year imo.*


----------



## NameOfTheWind

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> This is the second time you've said something so incredibly bizarre, the first was Corbin having no presence.


I never once said Baron has no presence, in fact, I think that's his biggest asset, but don't act like Charlotte was crucial to that match. It was carried entirely by Banks, and Charlotte did three memorable moves. She also didn't sell a goddamn thing.


----------



## Gretchen

BITW right here.


----------



## NastyYaffa

FUCKIN LET'S GO ZAYN! :mark:


----------



## Cesaro Section

LOL Sasha Banks is better then Roman Reigns.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks was (12:10)


----------



## El Capitano

Holy Shit they did the old PPV build ups by showing them walk backstage to the ring!!! Used to love that


----------



## Lok

It's time! Main event time!


----------



## Frico

Fantastic match, last time a diva's match got a "This is awesome!" chant was Charlotte vs Nattie. Deserved again tonight.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Zayn is _still_ chasing the title? The long-term chase angle works when you have a believable and imposing opponent (Bryan vs Authority)... I'm a fan of Neville, but let's face it, the guy's like 4 feet tall, he doesn't have a whole lot of charisma on the mic, and he _does_ kinda look like a hobbit. He profiles as the ultimate underdog, a role in which he should do very well, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense for someone _else_ to chase _him_ for this long.


----------



## Superhippy

Owens to come out and cost Zayn the title?


----------



## Fissiks




----------



## cavs25

El Capitano said:


> Holy Shit they did the old PPV build ups by showing them walk backstage to the ring!!! Used to love that


This man gets it


----------



## finalnight

El Capitano said:


> Holy Shit they did the old PPV build ups by showing them walk the ring!!! Used to love that


That buildup was essential for Goldberg in wcw.


----------



## Trifektah

Zayn's last NXT match you guys.


----------



## FeedMePaige

They need to stop playing the steel cage theme song it is offputting


----------



## Necramonium

NameOfTheWind said:


> I never once said Baron has no presence, in fact, I think that's his biggest asset, but don't act like Charlotte was crucial to that match. It was carried entirely by Banks, and Charlotte did three memorable moves. She also didn't sell a goddamn thing.


Charlotte wasn't crucial to the match? it was a 1 vs 1, i think that makes the opponent pretty crucial. XD
And she sells just fine, what you want from her, lay down on the ground for 10 minutes from every move?


----------



## TJQ

If Zayn loses this match I'm going to curl up in a ball and cry like a toddler until I fall asleep.


----------



## TripleG

How is it that a two hour show far surpasses pretty much all three hour Raws and 3 hour WWE PPVs?


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Geeee

Neville with those pokeball trunks


----------



## Sarcasm1

Backstage entrance is great to see


----------



## Amber B

Imagine if the the NXT producers/writers got their hands on Raw.
I wouldn't have the craving of crack to get through it.


----------



## finalnight

Awwww yeaaaah, love those NXT/Wrestlemania lasers.


----------



## Creative name

TripleG said:


> How is it that a two hour show far surpasses pretty much all three hour Raws and 3 hour WWE PPVs?


better booking, better use of talent, using various guys instead of a select couple


----------



## FeedMePaige

TripleG said:


> How is it that a two hour show far surpasses pretty much all three hour Raws and 3 hour WWE PPVs?


It is unfair to compare this to Raw when none of this time is used to build up stories which have already been established on NXT same as raw.

If you want to say this is better than a WWE Pay Per View that is your own prerogative... the crowd seems more excited and I think that is deluding your senses.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I don't mind Neville as a champion at all but I swear if Zayn loses again... :StephenA


----------



## El Capitano

Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole!


----------



## barnesk9

I just realized that Neville has main evented every NXT takeover special


----------



## DemBoy

TJQ said:


> If Zayn loses this match I'm going to curl up in a ball and cry like a toddler until I fall asleep.


I'm going to do the exact same thing. I fully expect him to win though.


----------



## almostfamous

That divas match was so good.


----------



## LKRocks

Can't wait until Sami Zayn debuts on the main roster.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

TripleG said:


> How is it that a two hour show far surpasses pretty much all three hour Raws and 3 hour WWE PPVs?


Because they give everyone something to do, that doesn't include jobbing to Cena or Reigns.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Santa Banks said:


> *Sasha performed great and turned a lot of heads. Triple H couldn't let Charlotte look weak by losing on RAW and the PPV. I get it. Best women's match of the year imo.*


I fucking loved the boss out there, she was (for a lack of better words) boss; and she and Charlotte's chemistry was through the roof and the result of that was the best women's match of the year imo as well. And probably one of the best of all time.

Both girls rocked it tonight, that's for damn sure; just shows you that if you treat the women as important as the men that and get girls with talent in there that people *will* care!



NameOfTheWind said:


> I never once said Baron has no presence, in fact, I think that's his biggest asset, but don't act like Charlotte was crucial to that match. It was carried entirely by Banks, and Charlotte did three memorable moves. She also didn't sell a goddamn thing.


:kobe Please, both Charlotte and Sasha rocked it, and I thought Charlotte's selling was fine as well.

Just nonsense hating on your part.


----------



## Arthurgos

HHH has made the NXT Champ seem well better a Championship than Vince can ever dream of making the IC/US Title.


----------



## Creative name

Will Zayne vs Neville be better then the fatal 4 way with Kidd and Breeze?


----------



## Trifektah

Jojo's ass is ripe


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

No **** but Adrian's physique is :shocked:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TripleG said:


> How is it that a two hour show far surpasses pretty much all three hour Raws and 3 hour WWE PPVs?


*
Interchanged talents(One week Enzo, one week Kalisto)
1 hour show
Different matches every week
Storylines to make people care
Competent booking team
Each episode leaves you wanting more

There's no overexposure and that greatly helps them.*


----------



## x78

Necramonium said:


> Charlotte wasn't crucial to the match? it was a 1 vs 1, i think that makes the opponent pretty crucial. XD
> And she sells just fine, what you want from her, lay down on the ground for 10 minutes from every move?


Charlotte haters are fucking weird, there's one guy who goes out of his way to post this kind of thing on the NXT thread every single week. Some people just really don't like her.


----------



## Lok

Here we go! Fight!


----------



## ironcladd1

TJQ said:


> If Zayn loses this match I'm going to curl up in a ball and cry like a toddler until I fall asleep.


He'll just go to the main roster if he loses.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why is the stream quality so poor the last few ppv ugh


----------



## TJQ

OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLE OLE OLE


----------



## TripleG

Jesus Christ! This crowd!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is the stream quality so poor the last few ppv ugh


To be honest the matches are so incredible I don't even care about the quality. :lol


----------



## Necramonium

If Zayn wins this, this probably will be the best PPV since Mania.


----------



## finalnight

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is the stream quality so poor the last few ppv ugh


Its perfect on my roku.


----------



## LKRocks

Fight Owens Fight, Ole ole ole.

Am I watching ROH?


----------



## Smoogle

this is like a dream or some shit i can't believe WWE is having something so beautiful like this event right now


----------



## DemBoy

I'm digging Graves on commentary so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre

White Essence. said:


> To be honest the matches are so incredible I don't even care about the quality. :lol


Yeah but it freezes and stutters. So it's like wtf. I want to watch this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HBK 3:16 said:


> I fucking loved the boss out there, she was (for a lack of better words) boss; and she and Charlotte's chemistry was through the roof and the result of that was the best women's match of the year imo as well. And probably one of the best of all time.
> 
> Both girls rocked it tonight, that's for damn sure; just shows you that if you treat the women as important as the men that and get girls with talent in there that people *will* care!


*
Charlotte was great too, I was just holding back a lot of salt. Glad to see all the support for The BOSS









Zayn fans, I know how you feel now :mj2*


----------



## ACSplyt

I'm lowkey hoping Sami Zayn wins the gold and Kevin Owens fucks him up after the match. But I'd rather them stay far away from each other.


----------



## Arthurgos

Really enjoyed Graves on the mic but man has he been veery nervous .


----------



## Ham and Egger

Trifektah said:


> Jojo's ass is ripe


And that's the truth, BRUH! kada


----------



## barnesk9

I've never understood why Zayn/Generico got the OLE chant, was is it because of the helluva kick??? Anybody know


----------



## LKRocks

I wonder how they'll explain the Ole chants once he gets to the main roster though. Will they ackonowledge his indy days?


----------



## hazuki

This crowd is getting me hyped.


----------



## Necramonium

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah but it freezes and stutters. So it's like wtf. I want to watch this


It froze for me on Firefox allot the last two months, been watching on Chrome and only had two 1 second freezes so far. 

And this match will be a long one, doing classic slow moves and holds you always see at the beginning of a long match.


----------



## Loose Reality

Armbar northern lights suplex...nice Neville.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Charlotte and Sasha Banks stole the show, never thought i'd see such a great woman's match in WWE.


----------



## Markus123

Never thought i'd hear my football team Sunderland get a mention.


----------



## birthday_massacre

barnesk9 said:


> I've never understood why Zayn/Generico got the OLE chant, was is it because of the helluva kick??? Anybody know


Wasnt generico from Mexico


----------



## RyanPelley

My picture on the Network just froze. Wtf.


----------



## barnesk9

birthday_massacre said:


> Wasnt generico from Mexico


OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH yeah he was, The Generic Luchadore. Thanks for that reminder


----------



## birthday_massacre

Necramonium said:


> It froze for me on Firefox allot the last two months, been watching on Chrome and only had two 1 second freezes so far.
> 
> And this match will be a long one, doing classic slow moves and holds you always see at the beginning of a long match.


It just be the ps4, i switched to my computer and it looks way better

Sony needs to fix that crap.


----------



## LKRocks

POKEBALL CHANT :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dem Kawada kicks!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Okay, okay :lol


----------



## El Capitano

Those lariats :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16

Santa Banks said:


> *
> Charlotte was great too, I was just holding back a lot of salt. Glad to see all the support for The BOSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zayn fans, I know how you feel now :mj2*


That Natural Selection off the rope was fucking sick as hell, so was the spear as well, but ultimately both girls were fucking badass out there; and at the end of the day it was a great back and forth _*wrestling*_ match between these two talented women that I feel so fortunate enough to have witness here on my computer screen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Neville and Zayn have 2 Worldwide Trends:*


----------



## TripleG

Hot Damn!


----------



## barnesk9

Not a lot of comments...... Everyone is enjoying the match too much


----------



## robby.ag0ny

Pokeball chants :lol


----------



## fabi1982

WTF!!


----------



## LKRocks

This is incredible.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

That sit-down power bomb is GOAT.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Zayn and Neville killing it, this is a PPV dammit!


----------



## TwistedLogic

robby.ag0ny said:


> Pokeball chants :lol


lmao why were they chanting that?


----------



## Loose Reality

Spinning blue thunder bomb. Why dont we see more of these moves. There is a bridging German. Cant remember the last time i saw that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

Sami Zayn Hulking Up!


----------



## Ham and Egger

WILL WE SEE THE BRAINBUSTAHHHHHHHH TONIGHT!?


----------



## Snapdragon

TwistedLogic said:


> lmao why were they chanting that?


Nevile's tights


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

TwistedLogic said:


> lmao why were they chanting that?


Look at Neville's trunks.


----------



## JBLoser

I just stepped in. Did Charlotte-Sasha live up to the hype?


----------



## TripleG

KOJI CLUTCH!!!! KOJI CLUTCH!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

JBLoser said:


> I just stepped in. Did Charlotte-Sasha live up to the hype?


The match was outstanding. IDK what people were expecting, but just great.


----------



## Necramonium

A classic ref injured twist. :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

And the fuckery begins


----------



## Gretchen

Phew


----------



## cavs25

Damn that Neville super kick


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

He kicked out?

Holy shit.


----------



## Bushmaster

:sodone


----------



## killacamt

holy shit this is a good match


----------



## HBK 3:16

JBLoser said:


> I just stepped in. Did Charlotte-Sasha live up to the hype?


Fuck yes, best women's match of the year.


----------



## TripleG

OH GOD! I THOUGHT THAT WAS IT! 

This fucking match!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## Lok

Reverse hurricanrana!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Kayfabe-wise, you deserve to lose for being a dumb cunt and getting distracted from your opponent like that. I don't get why baby faces always have to be booked like they're stupid.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Not gonna lie I was expecting a plot twist :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## DemBoy

TwistedLogic said:


> Kayfabe-wise, you deserve to lose for being a dumb cunt and getting distracted from your opponent like that. I don't get why baby faces always have to be booked like they're stupid.


Surfer Sting was probably the worst of 'em all.


----------



## Flashyelbow

This match God damn!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please no "Benoit" chants.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Zayn going Bork mode on Neville


----------



## TripleG

Oh God! 

I just want Zayn to hit that Halluva Kick so bad! 

THAT DDT THOUGH!!!!!


----------



## El Capitano

This shit is just amazing


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I'm so done with Monday Night RAW :lol


----------



## cavs25

the ref getting heat lmao


----------



## killacamt

El Capitano said:


> This shit is just amazing


damn right it is


----------



## TwistedLogic

Wow this ref is a fucking idiot

:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre

this ref is a pus


----------



## LKRocks

I've got chills


----------



## DemBoy

Another fucking ref bump? They're teasing something.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Hmm...who is gonna come out now.

I wonder...............


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddamn illegal stream......WORK!


----------



## Medicaid

lol @ "This ref sucks" i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tommy-V

This ref sucks chants :lol


----------



## Necramonium

ref you suck chants. XD


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

These refs GOD.. Get Robinson in there already!


----------



## septurum

LKRocks said:


> Can't believe Hideo teased a GTS. Thought they'd never let him use it. Not happy about the Knee though. That's Bryan's finisher.


Bryan stole it from him. Kenta (Itami) was doing that knee strike for almost 10 years before Bryan did. Same goes for the GTS, both moves were invented by Kenta, why shouldn't he use them?


----------



## TripleG

Don't do it Zayn!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

"Alright motherfucker"

Okay Sami :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

"C'MON MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!" :lmao


----------



## Gretchen

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow

He wins!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V

He did it!


----------



## TwistedLogic

LOL heel ass ref, faking an injury until Neville rolls up Zayn, and then gets right into a count.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Damn...they did a great job of teasing something twice without anything crazy happening.

You don't see shit like that on the WWE main roster.

And Sami :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## TJQ

THIS IS WHY I LOVE WRESTLING, JESUS FUCKING CHRIST THAT WAS INCREDIBLE.


----------



## JBLoser

EL GENERICO THE GOD


----------



## Insomnia

:clap


----------



## TripleG

ZAYN WINS!!! ZAYN WINS!!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

DAMN! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lok

HE DID IT!


----------



## LKRocks

FINALLY. HE DID IT. THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

5 stars. That was the best match I've seen this year. By far.


----------



## El Capitano

:yes: :yes: :yes: what a match


----------



## jcmmnx

That was a perfect wrestling show. Take notes Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Zayn is more over than Reigns


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

YES!! :mark:

Best PPV of 2014 and it's a developmental show!


----------



## Medicaid

which commentator just said "Sami Zayn deserves to be fucked?" lmao! 


Nice event. very pleased.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Not only is that undoubtedly match of the year, its one of the top 5 matches I've ever watched. Incredible.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Medicaid said:


> which commentator just said "Sami Zayn deserves to be fucked?" lmao!
> 
> 
> Nice event. very pleased.



I thought it was Riley.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

That match was so fucking stupid. At least Neville's reign of terror is over.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Zayn swearing constantly, getting censored. xD


----------



## PatrickHavoc

Holy shit that match was awesome! SAMIIIIII!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Come on Owens. Come out and beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## RyanPelley

That's it. I'm cancelling my subscription.

Perfect quality all night. Then it freezes over and over during the final 3 minutes. Piece of shit.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn:zayn:zayn:zayn:zayn


----------



## TripleG

THAT MATCH!!! THIS SHOW!!! 

HOLY FUCKING HELL!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## JDTheAlpha

Just got home from work. I know I missed a lot but glad I got to see Zayn finally have his moment. WOOOOOOOO


----------



## DemBoy

FUCK YES!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chosen

Amazing match


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sell your injuries ref ffs.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Holy shit! I totally forgot about this. Waiting for download it.


----------



## barnesk9

That match was absolutely perfect, perfect pacing, perfect storytelling, perfect expressions from both guys, Neville playing the heel, Zayn with the huge conflict, Fuck that was amazing


----------



## NastyYaffa

WHAT A MOMENT!


----------



## LKRocks

septurum said:


> Bryan stole it from him. Kenta (Itami) was doing that knee strike for almost 10 years before Bryan did. Same goes for the GTS, both moves were invented by Kenta, why shouldn't he use them?


Because it's another wrestler's finisher. The GTS is fine because Punk is never wrestling again, but the Knee is Bryan's finisher, period. It's his move in this company.


----------



## ironcladd1

They keep having to bleep Zayn :lmao


----------



## goldigga




----------



## Dawnbreaker

This is one of those awesome wrestling moments.


----------



## RyanPelley

Why the fuck is the ref rubbing his arm? He was holding his head both times he got hit.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> That match was so fucking stupid. At least Neville's reign of terror is over.


The fuck are you talking about? :kobe There always has to be a contrarian in the room.. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

this match shows why two smaller more talented guys are way better than two bigger guys that have THE LOOK who cant work.


----------



## cavs25

Sami dropping F bombs....I hope he doesn't get punished for them....

You know how this company is....


----------



## DemBoy

x78 said:


> That match was so fucking stupid. At least Neville's reign of terror is over.


Not even your bullshit comments can make me mad today.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I still can't believe people are pushing this "InZayn" gimmick.

:ti

I guess they don't realize how hilariously wrong of an innuendo that sounds like.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That was fucking incredible.


----------



## Stone Hot

Boom there we go Sami!!!


----------



## Trifektah

5 star match.

Holy shit. I am legit blown away. I haven't haven't had that much fun watching a wrestling program in over a decade.


----------



## Necramonium

:YES


----------



## Gretchen

Steen and Zayn :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger

Solomon Crowe sighting!


----------



## DGenerationMC

God, this reminds me of when Sting won the NWA Title at GAB 90.

Good stuff.


----------



## cavs25

Holy shit:shocked:


----------



## TripleG

Uh oh. There's Kevin Owens....is he going to jump Zayn?


----------



## El Capitano

Steen and Generico :mark: :mark: They finally made it :clap:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Why is Owens still bleeding? :lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha

Owens and Zayn hugging, what a moment man, what a moment.


----------



## Creative name

Oh that Owens tease with Zayne


----------



## TwistedLogic

YES OWENS YOU FAT BEAUTIFUL FUCK


----------



## Necramonium

Steen crying so much, his stitches opened again.


----------



## LKRocks

What a moment right now.


----------



## Donnie

OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD SAMI WINS AND THEN HIM AND OWENS HUG IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING SO FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B

Patterson wants to get up up in the butt.
And Crowe back to being baby Jericho.

The fucking feels.


----------



## jcmmnx

NXT is just murdering the main roster right now.

Show of the year.


----------



## Tommy-V

Kevin still has blood on his face :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Goddamn my internet! I'm missing everything...


----------



## TwistedLogic

This is corny as fuck though. :lol

And why is Owens bleeding?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Dragonballfan said:


> Why on earth would you want Sasha to win the womens title anyway?  Not impressive at all to me :avit:





pesfacemaker said:


> Because for me she's the best and the most complete female talent in NXT right now...


Lol after watching that match I am embarrassed saying that earlier, she really did impress me tonight. :clap :clap

And Finally Zayn :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## TJQ

Happiness doesn't even describe this. This was beyond amazing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm keeping my eye on Owens until this damn thing goes off............


----------



## septurum

LKRocks said:


> Because it's another wrestler's finisher. The GTS is fine because Punk is never wrestling again, but the Knee is Bryan's finisher, period. It's his move in this company.


Maybe Bryan won't use it anymore. It's not like he needs it, he already has the Yes Lock. Itami doesn't have a finish because Punk stole the GTS. Makes sense to let him take back his busaiku knee. Not to mention that Bryan has no return date yet, he might never wrestle again. Nobody knows.


----------



## TwistedLogic

WHY IS EVERYONE A FACE? Does the N in NXT stand for fucking North Pole or something?


----------



## barnesk9

I am absolutely in awe at how amazing this show was from top to bottom, I did not think it'd be as good as it was, I honestly have no complaints about this show, not a single one, Bravo NXT Bravo!


----------



## Gretchen

This was awesome. What a fucking joke WWE's main product is compared to this.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Goddamn that was a great show from top to bottom. NXT specials never disappoints!


----------



## LKRocks

Welp, season finale right there. An amazing story was told.


----------



## DemBoy

Best WWE moment in 2014 since Bryan winning @ 'Mania.


----------



## Catsaregreat

septurum said:


> Maybe Bryan won't use it anymore. It's not like he needs it, he already has the Yes Lock. Itami doesn't have a finish because Punk stole the GTS. Makes sense to let him take back his busaiku knee. Not to mention that Bryan has no return date yet, he might never wrestle again. Nobody knows.


No it makes sense to let him take back the GTS not Bryan's knee


----------



## thegockster

So everyone is a face


----------



## El Capitano

This was another amazing show and most probably the best yet out of the NXT Specials


----------



## Stone Hot

Now Sami will go back to playing the bunny on raw


----------



## x78

This fucking dickfest :lmao fpalm

You guys crack me up.


----------



## fabi1982

This.was.just.perfect.


----------



## LKRocks

septurum said:


> Maybe Bryan won't use it anymore. It's not like he needs it, he already has the Yes Lock. Itami doesn't have a finish because Punk stole the GTS. Makes sense to let him take back his busaiku knee. Not to mention that Bryan has no return date yet, he might never wrestle again. Nobody knows.


WHAT.

If anything, he should get the GTS back. Bryan is still active.


----------



## Tommy-V

These NXT shows don't drag unlike the main roster shows.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

This was the best WWE show all year. There was never a dull moment throughout the entire show.


----------



## Necramonium

TwistedLogic said:


> This is corny as fuck though. :lol
> 
> And why is Owens bleeding?


he got cut in his debut match and he hugged Zayn so hard his stitches opened again.


----------



## almostfamous

One of the best shows of the year


----------



## goldigga

Yet another NXT PPV I can watch over and over again, so many great moments. What a finale


----------



## Smoogle

jesus why would any of these guys want to leave NXT to go to raw lol


----------



## Amber B

All of the feels.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

CM Punk Is A God said:


> This was the best WWE show all year. There was never a dull moment throughout the entire show.


This 100x.

How can NXT be so damn perfect?


----------



## Creative name

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Vårmakos

STEEN

STEEN

STEEN


----------



## TwistedLogic

Fuck yeah. Called it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

YES OWENS JUMPED HIM!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

R samey sane n kevin steam frend?


----------



## Tommy-V

HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## ironcladd1

Oh fuck :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx

Holy shit they went there.


----------



## JDTheAlpha

OMG THE GOAT FEUD IS COMING


----------



## Amber B

I FUCKING KNEW IT
YES


----------



## Sarcasm1

holy shit


----------



## El Capitano

:yes :yes :yes I fucking knew it!!!!!!!


----------



## fabi1982

OMG!!


----------



## Necramonium

Christ Owens!


----------



## Lok

What a show! .........................and there is the turn! WooooooooooooooooooooooooooW!


----------



## barnesk9

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GENERICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

EPIC LAST SECOND HEEL TURN


----------



## TJQ

Time to revive one of the greatest feuds in professional wrestling.


----------



## Insomnia

:heyman6


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Definitely my favorite WWE show of the year. Fantastic from top to bottom.


----------



## robby.ag0ny

Oh my god. That hurt my stomach...


----------



## thegockster

That's how its done, Show just got better


----------



## NameOfTheWind

WHAT A TWISST!


----------



## Ham and Egger

GODDAMN, WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks

SWERVE. YES! YES!

STEEN VS GENERICO IS BACK


----------



## septurum

Catsaregreat said:


> No it makes sense to let him take back the GTS not Bryan's knee


Unless they want to distance themselves from Punk. Not to mention all the casuals who will be like, "why is this Japanese guy using Punk's finisher?"


----------



## corkymccorkell

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## cavs25

:WTF


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Steen you motherfucker. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

OH FUCK!


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Goddammit!


----------



## TwistedLogic

KILL STEEN KILL!
KILL STEEN KILL!
KILL STEEN KILL!


----------



## goldigga

Holy Fuck Owens!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Well that turn didn't take long


----------



## Stad

OMG YES!!!


----------



## Arcade

That turn was perfectly executed.


----------



## A PG Attitude

That was one of the best PPV's in the history of WWE.


----------



## Not Lying

5 STAR SHOW.


----------



## lhama

Perfect ending to a perfect show.


----------



## Creative name

OWENS VS ZAYNE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alphy B

Yes!


----------



## Gretchen

Steen vs Zayn is going to be awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot

This show proved why HHH needs to take over ASAP


----------



## finalnight

BAWH GAWD they killed him!!!


----------



## Donnie

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MY FUCKING SIG NOW RINGS TRUE OWENS AND SAMI FEUDING OVER THE BELT SO AMAZING I LOVE NXT SHIT I LOVE WRESTLING THE BEST INDY FEUD NOW GOES MAINSTREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

OMG CAN'T WAIT


----------



## TJQ

kada


----------



## Trifektah

Holy fucking balls.

That is one of the greatest wrestling programs I've ever witnessed. That was historic. Those feels...


----------



## peowulf

That's how you put on a wrestling show.


----------



## Necramonium

hh

dat swerf.


----------



## Amber B

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Phaedra

HOLY SHIT, BAD FRIEND REPLACED WITH WORST FRIEND IN THE WORLD!!! lol.


----------



## Lok

Damn that was crazy!


----------



## Smoogle

damn that show was 10/10 it's amazing WWE produced that, jesus.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

How can this be the same company that gives us WWE


----------



## HBK 3:16

DAT SWERVE!


----------



## Pharmakon

What a great and unique way to debut Kevin Ownes


----------



## TwistedLogic




----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Holy shit, that Owens powerbomb hit me like a jump scare! Best PPV in WWE of 2014, by far!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That really was perfect.


----------



## obby

Honestly wasn't huge on the heel turn, but that's still the hardest I've marked since Christian won the world title three years ago. So emotional, and so perfect in every way. Still the best PPV of the year, easy.

EL GENERICO AND SAMURAY DEL SOL ARE WWE CHAMPIONS. JESUS FUCK.


----------



## Superhippy

I'm sorry but if Vince can't see that HHH and NXT's creative team need to take over Raw and Smackdown then he is out of touch. Period. They know how to create an awesome show that is still PG. He kept talking about fun and that show was more fun to watch then anything since Wrestlemania.


----------



## almostfamous

NXT has yet to have a misstep. So much better than the main product is baffling.


----------



## Even Flow

So glad I stayed up now. Was just about to goto bed too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Here we go again.......:mark:


----------



## LKRocks

GENERICO VS STEEN NOW IN THE WWE. I'VE GOT CHILLS. NXT IS AWESOME


----------



## Pharmakon

NXT is the reason to be paying $9.99 :vince$


----------



## barnesk9

I really cannot believe how fucking awesome that show was. I'm in a legitimate state of shock


----------



## Creative name

MARKING OUT MARKING OUT MARKING OUT MARKING OUT MARKING OUT


----------



## NastyYaffa

aaaaAAA STEEN & GENERICO


----------



## TwistedLogic

Took a better shot


----------



## birthday_massacre

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> How can this be the same company that gives us WWE


Its simple.

NXT has only 2 or 3 writers while WWE has like 40


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That powerbomb looked fucking brutal. I hope Sami isn't legit hurt, he took the bump like a motherfucker.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

The show ended perfectly. Best PPV to end 2014, there's really no reason to even watch TLC this weekend.


----------



## ironcladd1

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> How can this be the same company that gives us WWE


I know right. They can do it, but for some reason choose not to. It's baffling really.


----------



## Sephiroth

That fucking match and that fucking ending.


----------



## Insomnia

TwistedLogic said:


>


:banderas


----------



## RiverFenix

Bloody fantastic. I mean I thought they were stretching for time to get to the top of the hour and bam - perfectly timed heel turn outta nowhere. It was near perfection - the whole post match alone was bang on. And then that turn.


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> This show proved why HHH needs to take over ASAP


For once we agree on something :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon

I think Ownes and Zayn should headline WM32 or 33


----------



## DGenerationMC

So, I guess it's no surprise that NXT is the only WWE-related programming I'll be watching for the immediate future.


----------



## Geeee

I definitely have Wrestlemania #1 but this show is a solid #2. Let's see TLC follow that!


----------



## Old_Skool

I know its already been said a million times, but what a perfect show, NXT single handedly keeping me subscribed to the network.

Knowing their history, I cannot wait for Steen/Zayn :mark::mark::mark:

That Finn Balor/Devitt entrance :faint:


----------



## barnesk9

We just watched a WWE show with El Generico, Pac, Kevin Steen, KENTAn Samuray Del Sol and Prince Devitt and it was everything and more


----------



## EdinTampa

NXT continues to blow the BIG Brothers, RAW & Smackdown out of the water.


----------



## Creative name

Theres no way TLC&S is topping this!!! Takeover Our R Evolution was excellent from beginning to end. Not a single bad match or segment, nothing that dragged and the crowd reacted perfectly. Not to mention that ending bringing the best indie feud of the last 5 years to the big leagues.


----------



## septurum

Stone Hot said:


> This show proved why HHH needs to take over ASAP


Raw will never be like this. NXT is about wrestling, Raw is about sports entertainment.


----------



## LKRocks

I can't believe that this is from the same company that gives us the shit called Monday Night Raw. Vince needs to step down ASAP. NXT is better than anything in the main product BY FUCKING FAR.


----------



## Sephiroth

IT IS FUCKING ON!


----------



## barnesk9

I think for the first time in history, the entire forum is on the same page in believing that this show was perfect


----------



## Necramonium

birthday_massacre said:


> Its simple.
> 
> NXT has only 2 or 3 writers while WWE has like 40


And NXT doesn't have dancing midgets/fatso's/African Americans(New Day before people get in on my ass)/bunnies, a old out of touch owner changing storylines/scripts a hour before the show and C star guests nobody gives a fuck about.


----------



## A PG Attitude

barnesk9 said:


> We just watched a WWE show with El Generico, Pac, Kevin Steen, KENTAn Samuray Del Sol and Prince Devitt and it was everything and more


Stacked roster.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I want to watch TLC even less. How do most people actually rationalize watching the main product these days? They stick around for a few guys, what's the fucking point? You can sit through 3 hours of non-stop crap for a couple of bright spots, or you can watch shows like the one we just witnessed which are pretty much perfect from beginning to end on a consistent basis.


----------



## Donnie

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That powerbomb looked fucking brutal. I hope Sami isn't legit hurt, he took the bump like a motherfucker.


don't worry about Sami he's taken that one before


----------



## Arcade

Every NXT special has been on point this year, and this one is by far the best one. I would almost go as far to say that this is almost a perfect show.


----------



## DemBoy

septurum said:


> Raw will never be like this. NXT is about wrestling, Raw is about sports entertainment.


"You're goddamn right" :vince3


----------



## Creative name

Best NXT special this year?


----------



## jacobrgroman

I don't post on here a lot, but that show was incredible. don't even care that the boss and the vaudevillains lost. probably the best out of the four so far. glad I was off of work to witness it live.

long live nxt.


----------



## x78

Necramonium said:


> And NXT doesn't have dancing midgets/fatso's/African Americans(New Day before people get in on my ass)/bunnies, a old out of touch owner changing storylines/scripts a hour before the show and C star guests nobody gives a fuck about.


And most importantly, no Kevin Dunn.


----------



## TheAce

So many great things about this show....

-Everything had a purpose
-The Owens Debut + Bleeding the hard way
-Balor's paint job
-The Balor/Itami vs Ascension match (that GTS tease :clap )
-The Zayn/Owens foreshadow in the locker room
-The Zayn/Neville Match
-The celebration, establishing the connection with zayn/Owens, the celebration (with Paterson out there lol)
-The Swerve :faint:

As the celebration was winding down I actually said to myself..."well I guess Owens isn't gonna turn on him like Final Battle lol.....


----------



## LKRocks

RAW is "Sports entertaiment".

NXT is entertaining entertainment.


----------



## ShaneOMag

Surely this isn't the same WWE producing this? Too damn good!


----------



## Pharmakon

birthday_massacre said:


> Its simple.
> 
> NXT has only 2 or 3 writers while WWE has like 40


Those 40 Writers are Monkeys


----------



## almostfamous

The best shit ever


----------



## Markus123

CJ Parkers hand


----------



## barnesk9

I'm tempted to rate this higher than Wrestlemania XXX simply because every single match had a great build, nothing was thrown together and it flowed perfectly. Wrestlemania didn't take complete shape until about 3 weeks before


----------



## Mr. I

Wonderful show, wonderful. By far the best of the four specials, and the other three were all really good.
This was was simply great from start to finish.

This is "developmental".


----------



## Creative name

Kevin Owens was born again


----------



## Geeee

Markus123 said:


> CJ Parkers hand


Crazy. Did he do that on Owens' face?


----------



## pr1ncejeffie

9.5/10... 

that Roman Reigns guest spot was stupid. It doesn't flow with the NXT special. Stop shoving WWE main roster in NXT if you say NXT is its own brand.

Everything else was great.
Women's WRESTLING was 15 minutes long and that match beautiful.
Main Event was jaw dropping.

I think I'm done with Raw for a while.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Best show of the year after WM30 & ArRival. Simply fantastic.


----------



## obby

PPV was so good I almost forgot that DA LOOK is now going over Lesnar 100%


----------



## joeysnotright

That whole show just made me a happy wrestling fan.


----------



## Frico

Amazing show. Amazing main event. Amazing ending. I almost wish there was another hour. Seriously, the difference between NXT and RAW is staggering. Zayn. Owens. This is going to be sooooooo gooooooood.


----------



## Necramonium

CJ Parker just tweeted this picture:









*
"Make no mistake!! @FightOwensFight is the toughest man I've ever stepped foot in the ring with! Split to the bone!"
*
Got no clue how to post a Twitter post correctly.


----------



## RyanRAW

That show was amazing! I can't say enough positive things about it! Everything from top to bottom had a purpose! 

Nevile vs Zayn is a late match of the year candidate least it may very well be my match of the year. 

Zayn finally winning the title is a feel good moment for everybody and even though so many predicted it the Owens heel turn got me because of the greatness of the moment beforehand.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Super show, in my opinion the best out of all the NXT specials.

Once I saw that graphic of Kevin's exclusive interview with Renee Young next week I suspected this was coming. Hope he drops the title to KO in a couple of months and goes to Raw like he's so long overdue.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Creative name said:


> Kevin Owens was born again


Tonight was the greatest moment of his life. Even better than his son being born.

:troll


----------



## Creative name

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6hp4X-cVKs


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JBLoser said:


> I just stepped in. Did Charlotte-Sasha live up to the hype?


*It exceeded the hype, brother.*


----------



## Creative name

DGenerationMC said:


> Tonight was the greatest moment of his life. Even better than his son being born.
> 
> :troll


Stopped watching wrestling back in 03. Displeased with the product and knew no alternative. I got back into wrestling in Jan of 2010 cause of a friend. He showed me ROH. Kevin Steen vs El Generico and Tyler Black made me fall back in love with wrestling again. I got to see them all live several times in NYC and witness most of Steen vs Generico live in person. Steen vs Generico started a month before I got back into it, great timing on my part. I'm happy to see all 3 doing great with WWE.


----------



## Necramonium

Exceeded the hype and did the Flair strut on top of it!


----------



## LKRocks

Can't believe we're going to see Steen/Generico in the WWE. I've got chills right now. NXT is everything I wanted RAW to be.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Steen debut* - Good intensity but Parker was an awful choice of opponent
*Tag Title* - Stream died
*KENTA/Devitt* - Devitt entrance was goosebump-worthy. Can't help but think it was wasted on a developmental show though. Ascension are pathetic.
*Charlotte-Sasha* - was like watching two drunks
*PAC/Generico* - Fun upper-midcard-style match. Great aftermath. PAC has rounded out his game tons over the past few years. Generico, for all his talents, still looks indyriffic and his WWE persona is pretty much non-existent.

Overall, too many of the same moves repeated from match-to-match but a good effort that probably represented kid-friendly entertainment better than the average main roster show. Generico's theme is insanely catchy.


----------



## obby

x78 said:


> This fucking dickfest :lmao fpalm
> 
> You guys crack me up.


:dance


----------



## Donnie

Sephiroth said:


> IT IS FUCKING ON!


they haven't wrestled each other since final battle 2012 after that I thought "oh it's a pipe dream it will never happen" and low and behold nearly two years to the day of their last match IT'S START'S ALL OVER AGAIN GOD I HOPE MY BODY CAN HANDLE THIS


----------



## x78

Original Christmas Name said:


> :dance


I'm glad there ended up being some sort of reason behind it, I thought everyone was about to sprout vaginas for a second.


----------



## bmtrocks

I only watched the women's match and main event due to work and will catch the other stuff later. I must say I'm impressed as all get out. I do not understand why the main show cannot be this good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Gonna rewatch the show while eating some Vanilla Blended Light Nonfat Yogurt (50 % fewer calories than regular lowfat yogurt). Hmmm

Why am I so happy right now?


----------



## Creative name

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=91&nr=213&page=3

The match guide for every Steen vs Generico match, each one 2010 going forward is during their feud. Their final battle 2012 match technically ended the feud however a couple months later at PWG DDT4 they were partners and lost in the finals. They had a great emotional fairwell.


----------



## Heel To Face

The NXT Title is now looked at as more important then the wwe title.


----------



## Creative name

Heel To Face said:


> The NXT Title is now looked at as more important then the wwe title.


NXT is looking like the most important title in the entire country


----------



## Bushmaster

What a show. Only NXT I've really watched have been the Events. I might just watch weekly now because that fucking ending was amazing. The divas match was awesome and after seeing some clips of the Vaudevillains I'm a fan. 

Oh, and that Balor entrance :done. Itami and Finn were great, interested to see where they go.



x78 said:


> That match was so fucking stupid. At least Neville's reign of terror is over.





x78 said:


> This fucking dickfest :lmao fpalm
> 
> You guys crack me up.


:Jordan


----------



## SecondCity

5 snowflakes, fam.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

Creative name said:


> NXT is looking like the most important title in the entire country


Yep. Because unlike the WWE title, the NXT title doesn't look like a cheap cash in prop aimed at children and is treated as an accomplishment, not an accessory.


----------



## A PG Attitude

NameOfTheWind said:


> Yep. Because unlike the WWE title, the NXT title doesn't look like a cheap cash in prop aimed at children and is treated as an accomplishment, not an accessory.


You serious? It's a giant gold X, its horrific.


----------



## Trifektah

I think it's pretty comical that the lone bad part of the NXT special was the "Superstar of the Year" that they're pushing to the moon on the main roster.

I promise you that the fans will sour on Reigns before he even gets to Mania.


----------



## Delbusto

Incredibly good show overall. And although Sami winning and the Owens turn were awesome, my favorite moment was the monster pop Hideo got when he lifted Viktor up into the GTS position.


----------



## Waffelz

Obviously Charlotte deserves some credit, but, fuck me sideways did Sasha Banks look superior to her.


----------



## Sephiroth

Anyone got all the cool gifs from tonight?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

kevin owens theme :banderas


----------



## Oxidamus

What's going on in this thread? :woah

x78 mate you're really going OTT on this. Zayn/Neville was great storytelling because it was months on end in the making and the match was almost flawless. Far from MOTY and probably not in the top 5 or top 10 MOTYC's (IMO) but it was a good match and a real feel good moment at the end.

Neville actually being nice with Zayn was a bit stupid though considering we saw it with Cesaro way back. Would have been a lot better for Neville to actually turn.


----------



## NameOfTheWind

A PG Attitude said:


> You serious? It's a giant gold X, its horrific.


Still a thousand times better than a big shiny W


----------



## xhbkx

I hope Sami doesn't get in trouble for swearing. They bleeped him out like 5 times during the match, that can't be good.


----------



## jcmmnx

We've been looking for competition for WWE, and here it is with their own developmental territory. They really should do an NXT invasion after the part timers piss off post Mania.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

donne said:


> please tell me someone else saw Owens sitting in the locker room staring at zayn


foreshadowing hahaha wow


----------



## Waffelz

http://www.wwe.com/videos/corey-gra...ct-wwecom-exclusive-december-11-2014-26901861


----------



## Bushmaster

Watching some of it again, Owens theme and that reaction he got :banderas


----------



## goldigga

jcmmnx said:


> We've been looking for competition for WWE, and here it is with their own developmental territory. They really should do an NXT invasion after the part timers piss off post Mania.


God I wish that would happen. Rather than bringing up Zayn, Neville, Owens, Balor, Itami etc one at a time to just job out to Cena and Reigns.

Have some sort of roster war, NXT vs RAW.


----------



## HOJO

Not gonna say much, but fantastic show. That Balor entrance :wall
One pet peeve, tho. Fuck off with the suicide dives. Nor everyone needs it in their movesets, ffs


----------



## obby

My only issue with the Zayn Neville match was the first ref spot. Was totally unnecessary and made the second one less impactful.


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope Zayn doesn't catch any shit for swearing.


----------



## SecondCity

I bit so hard on the second ref spot. I'm a fucking mark, man.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

barnesk9 said:


> I've never understood why Zayn/Generico got the OLE chant, was is it because of the helluva kick??? Anybody know


Montreal chant bruh, he's a Montreal native


----------



## obby

SecondCity said:


> I bit so hard on the second ref spot. I'm a fucking mark, man.


As did I. It was still really well done. I was just hoping that there wasn't going to be a Steen run in the entire time, and the ref bumps added to my anxiety. I'm glad they did it after he got the belt.


----------



## x78

Festivitron said:


> What's going on in this thread? :woah
> 
> x78 mate you're really going OTT on this. Zayn/Neville was great storytelling because it was months on end in the making and the match was almost flawless. Far from MOTY and probably not in the top 5 or top 10 MOTYC's (IMO) but it was a good match and a real feel good moment at the end.
> 
> Neville actually being nice with Zayn was a bit stupid though considering we saw it with Cesaro way back. Would have been a lot better for Neville to actually turn.


Seriously, put that match in front of a dead or uninvested crowd and it would be 2 1/2* max. The multiple ref spots were stupid and whole thing with Zayn overcoming the temptation at the end was some John Cena shit that most people including myself hate, I'm not going to suddenly start marking for that kind of thing just because it's an indy guy or an NXT favorite doing it. And apart from that it was just the two guys doing their signature moves that we've seen a thousand times before. Anyway, I only made about two posts on the subject and one of them was about that horrible corny celebration that looked like it was going to end the show.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

Medicaid said:


> which commentator just said "Sami Zayn deserves to be fucked?" lmao!
> 
> 
> Nice event. very pleased.


he was going to say fired hahahah I thought he said fucked at the start as well looool


----------



## Bushmaster

Sephiroth said:


> I hope Zayn doesn't catch any shit for swearing.


:fuck


----------



## izzie

Can I also mention that there were zero gimmick matches on this PPV? Fuck, NXT proved you don't need any stupid weapons or stipulations to put on a great show. Just good ol' rassling with some storylines.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sephiroth said:


> I hope Zayn doesn't catch any shit for swearing.


They'll probably just tell him to relax. Don't even remember him swearing tbh. :lol

So happy for Zayn. That power bomb was brutal as fuck. How he wasn't concussed is beyond me. This feud will be awesome, but Neville ain't done in the ME just yet. Still has a rematch. So he'll probably be involved in this feud.


----------



## Sephiroth

Mr Heisenberg said:


> barnesk9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood why Zayn/Generico got the OLE chant, was is it because of the helluva kick??? Anybody know
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal chant bruh, he's a Montreal native
Click to expand...

This was his theme on the indys.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

Superhippy said:


> I'm sorry but if Vince can't see that HHH and NXT's creative team need to take over Raw and Smackdown then he is out of touch. Period. They know how to create an awesome show that is still PG. He kept talking about fun and that show was more fun to watch then anything since Wrestlemania.


fuck that old piece of shit, makes me despise watching Monday night Raw man..


----------



## SecondCity

I have a feeling that Zayn and Neville will become good friends again, but Owens will take Neville out of action in NXT.

Thus begins Neville's debut on the main roster.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> They'll probably just tell him to relax. Don't even remember him swearing tbh. :lol
> 
> So happy for Zayn. That power bomb was brutal as fuck. How he wasn't concussed is beyond me. This feud will be awesome, but Neville ain't done in the ME just yet. Still has a rematch. So he'll probably be involved in this feud.


he got muted a good 4/5 times during the match it made it more real.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I'm so riled up after watching that I might powerbomb my cat through the kitchen table. NXT! NXT! NXT!


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

This event didn't seem....right. It didn't seem right in the sense that it was WWE-produced lol, shouldn't have been as good as it was. 

Vince needs to leave asap, via own choice or health I REALLY don't give a shit how he leaves. That old shit is watering down WRESTLING, and is in ESSENCE losing his investors and shareholders money.

How? Better product = bigger fanbase = more money. The shit he's producing today that barely cracks 4 million viewers on Raw IF THAT plus the BS subscription number plus the Cena shirts seems nice but is nowhere near what WWE CAN make. Imagine HHH in charge while Vince's old ass sits on his billion dollar porch STILL living in 1999 talking about 'HIS' feud with Austin. HHH TALK TO YOUR DAMN FATHER IN LAW, THIS IS WRESTLING AND ENTERTAINMENT!!!


----------



## TripleG

Kevin Owens' Debut = Very cool stuff! 

Tag Title Match = Good & Fun...wish there had been a title change though. 

Cobin Squash = Fun and love that they are doing Bull Vs. Baron down the road. 

Itami & Balor Vs. Ascension = Very good and Holy shit Balor is awesome!

Charlotte Vs. Banks = Fantastic women's match! 

Neville Vs. Zayn = Great payoff, wonderful moment when Zayn won, and it might even be my match of the year for 2014! Just fantastic stuff. 

NXT hit another home run. What else can I say?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

At this point, getting called up to the main roster isn't "making it," it's a fucking downgrade. These guys are seriously better off staying where the fuck they are.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Yikes now Neville has to go from this to wrestling with bunnies and having Cena do horrible mock accents at him on Raw. RIP Neville.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

sasha what did you do to your hair :trips7


----------



## Hera

I'm still crying over Itami's G2S tease.
Go ahead and do it son. Fuck the chants.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

EVERYTHING paid off so well. They plugged Owens for a few weeks and that paid off. Lucha Dragons vs. Vaudevillains had a good, steady build after the Vaudevillains were named #1 contenders. Ascension vs. Finn/Itami got its start at the last Takeover -- when The Ascension interrupted Itami's debut, starting a few weeks of him not backing down against them but succumbing to their 2-on-1 beatings until Finn debuted. Awesome grudge feud. Charlotte and Sasha have had longtime issues (former stablemates) that finally came to a head. And the main event really started last PPV, when Neville acted unethically (if you think that it's unethical) to retain his title at his best friend Sami's expense. Sami hit rock bottom in a loss to Titus O'Neil before beginning his redemption tour. It almost ended when Neville again was a scumbag, leading to this final encounter.

Legit -- amazing week-to-week build of a bunch of really great storylines.


----------



## mpredrox

Anyone have a video of Finn's entrance yet? I just home from the show and it was insane!


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Holy fucking shit is this real? So happy they're feuding. Main was amazing. Going to watch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Steenerico incoming :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Panzer

I'm too fucked up to articulate a well thought out response to this event but I did think it was *TOO SSSWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## goldigga

mpredrox said:


> Anyone have a video of Finn's entrance yet? I just home from the show and it was insane!


Haven't found a good quality of Balor's entrance, but here is the theme in all its glory.


----------



## birthday_massacre

goldigga said:


> Haven't found a good quality of Balor's entrance, but here is the theme in all its glory.


its by far CFO's best theme so far


----------



## DGenerationMC

Thomas Batista said:


> EVERYTHING paid off so well. Legit -- amazing week-to-week build of a bunch of really great storylines.


And it was SIMPLE. Nothing flashy, nothing complicated. Just SIMPLE pro wrestling.

This is how it must've been like in the territories like Memphis and WCCW witnessing classic, innovative feuds/angles that influenced the industry.

I wanna kiss whoever books this shit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

mpredrox said:


> Anyone have a video of Finn's entrance yet? I just home from the show and it was insane!





35.55

Enjoy


----------



## LunchCombo

Best WWE based wrestling show since Money in the Bank 2011 in my opinion.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ambrose, Bryan, Seth and Cesaro all want to go back to NXT...


----------



## CruelAngel77

and just like that I forgot about the entire card for TLC(and S). Seriously just have Kevin Owens kill everyone!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Finn's theme is fucking awesome. Please let him keep it when they bring him up.


----------



## Tommy-V

TheLooseCanon said:


> Finn's theme is fucking awesome. Please let him keep it when they bring him up.


He will keep it since it's by CFO$.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## CruelAngel77

Oh and hope you nerds are happy? Solomon Crowe finally made his onscreen debut celebrating with Zayn looking like the bloated sun-burned corpse of Wayne Static. His delts looked pathetic.

#Solomonneedsabackday


----------



## Sykova

NXT just keeps improving and winning me over week by week. I don't care about RAW anymore, TBH.

Can not wait for the next event, just wish they weren't so far apart. When was the last event?


----------



## Donnie

DGenerationMC said:


>


poor Sami this is like the 5th time Owens has done this is to him revenge will be sweet


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543283591594393600


----------



## Donnie

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543283591594393600


:banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543283591594393600







They were celebrating the 5 year anniversary LOL


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

DGenerationMC said:


> And it was SIMPLE. Nothing flashy, nothing complicated. Just SIMPLE pro wrestling.
> 
> This is how it must've been like in the territories like Memphis and WCCW witnessing classic, innovative feuds/angles that influenced the industry.
> *
> I wanna kiss whoever books this shit.*


----------



## Satanixx

*If NXT R Evolution is any indication of a HHH run WWE....*

Then count me fucking in.

Vince needs to GTFO and let Hunter have full control.


Great job Hunter. :clap


----------



## fiddlecastro

I got home and immediately watched it, holy shit that was the best thing WWE's put out in a long time.

Owens vs Parker - Seeing Owens kick ass like that in a WWE ring was surreal, but awesome.

Tag Title Match - was what it was. nothing special, but not awful.

Cobin Squash - literally skipped over it because i don't care

Itami & Balor Vs. Ascension - Well, i guess we already know who the Janetty is of this tag team. Though Balor looked like a fucking megastar tonight.

Sasha vs Charlotte - WWE/NXT Women's match of the year. Everything I've said about Charlotte the last month, I take back.

Zayn vs. Neville - This is everything Wrestling is supposed to be. And the feud that got me back into Wrestling 5 years ago is back.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I don't know if this is a dig at Punk but since when did the WWE ever shown or upload a video of them caring about their stars. :trips3

But Steen smiled or smirked at the 1:13 mark.:banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Well, go fucking figure.


AND he teaches Balor how to drive in the States. Give this man the Noble Peace Prize, a huge raise and some polka dots.


----------



## K4L318

damn Kevin Owens. And CJ Parker busted his palm open. LOLS


----------



## Morrison17

> NXT crowd so lame, they didn't even chant KILL STEEN KILL. wow.
> Steen, tho is great. Very good perfomance. But another feud with Generico? Lel. 
> Charlotte's match = match of the night. She's so good. Hope her next feud will be against Lynch.
> And this is why Devitt is money. TBH didin't think that wwe will allow him to keep the bodypaint, glad they did. Also was very happy to hear crowd chanting for Hideo. Ascension, tho, is awful.
> I'm now interested how far Generricos natural charisma can go. It seems that ppl will chant for him no matter what and will boo anyone who's against him. I'm kinda dissapointed by his win since it means no main roster in near future.


----------



## Heel

Fucking great show, just brilliant. Every match delivered; particularly the main-event and the crowd was incredible as usual. Thought Owens was impressive as hell in his match, I mean that fucking plancha! :kobe6

Balor's entrance was a mark out moment and the Zayn celebration/Owens attack was a really good way to end the show. Even throwaway stuff like Corbin/Bull was well done and I ENJOYED A WOMEN'S MATCH. Just scrap RAW and show this instead.


----------



## Londrick

WWE are turning NXT into ROH :banderas


----------



## K4L318

he's Kevin Owens cheering Steen would be counter productive to him making it on the roster. When he gets massively over with Kevin Owens, he will enter the main brand. So be glad they didn't cheer that. His job is get over with his new gimmick. Just like Daniel Bryan did.


----------



## K4L318

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> WWE are turning NXT into ROH :banderas


It's not ROH. 

More like NWA.


----------



## Lastier

God, I hate it when a new guy wins the main title and the whole roster comes out to celebrate. It makes the heels and faces look like complete bitches.

Great show, though!


----------



## HBK 3:16

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


:drose :ti2 THANK YOU BASED DUSTY


----------



## Becky

Most I've ever enjoyed watching a wrestling show, to be honest. I loved every minute of that last night.


----------



## Lazyking

Festivitron said:


> Neville actually being nice with Zayn was a bit stupid though considering we saw it with Cesaro way back. Would have been a lot better for Neville to actually turn.



Have to disagree. With Owens turn and it looking like Zayn will be out of action awhile, you can have Neville take up for his friend and battle Owens. Plus, if he's going to the main roster soon then playing heel for a few weeks is pointless to me. He will be face on the main roster and get over that way.


Loved the show, from top to bottom great.


----------



## HHHGame78

Hera said:


> I'm still crying over Itami's G2S tease.
> Go ahead and do it son. Fuck the chants.


NXT crowd won't chant CM Punk, they have too much respect for Itami. They even booed and silenced people chanting "We want KENTA."


----------



## DemBoy

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> WWE are turning NXT into ROH :banderas


Why so much red rep though?


----------



## Hirstwah23

Incredible show once again. The roster on NXT is just stacked at the moment
The pop for and intensity shown by Owens, awesome
Itami attempting the GTS, fucking awesome
Balor keeping the facepaint and using it in his entrance, just wow, what a moment.
Zayn vs Neville, wonderful match, in my top 3 or 4 this year for sure
Zayn and Owens fueding? :agree: :clap


----------



## Dan2501

Amazing show. So glad I started watching NXT a couple of weeks ago. The talent is awesome, and every show delivers. The fact it's not 3 hours long just makes it so much better, and should show the WWE that they need to cut RAW down to 2 hours. Neville-Zayn was awesome again (their match in November was incredible too), Kevin Owens looked great, Balor and Itami look to have some serious potential, and I loved the facepaint. Charlotte looked great too, and I'm really surprised Vince made her job to Natalya last week, seems a silly move. Overall a superb show, better than any episode of Raw in the last 2 months. What happens with Neville now? He moving up to the WWE Roster?


----------



## Madness18

Morrison17 said:


> > NXT crowd so lame, they didn't even chant KILL STEEN KILL. wow.


Oh, I don't know, maybe because his name is Kevin Owens, mark.


----------



## Billy Kidman

That was a fucking show.


----------



## Lazyking

Dan2501 said:


> What happens with Neville now? He moving up to the WWE Roster?


Most likely. I hope they have something for him and not just have him wrestle random matches.


----------



## Jammy

So good. SO FUCKING GOOD HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

I wonder if Sami got any heat for the markedly non-pg language during his match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

ThePeoplesChump said:


> I wonder if Sami got any heat for the markedly non-pg language during his match












"Watch your motherfucking language"


----------



## Neuron

:mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Another great thing about NXT:

No Cole and Lawler.... 

So good.


----------



## K4L318

Lariatoh! said:


> Another great thing about NXT:
> 
> No Cole and Lawler....
> 
> So good.


I secretly never said this, but was wondering about this. The future of announcing and how we got these non character guys in wrestling. 

Corey Graves is good on the mic and so is A-Ry, one of these 2 I wouldn't be surprised if 1 of these 2 become Jesse The Body Ventura. And that would be fucking awesome.

I'd bet Graves can be that guy. Unfortunate ending to 1 of his dreams but doesn't mean he can't succeed his next calling in wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow

I was wondering why they said Renee would be interviewing Owens on NXT this week, especially after the video packages they gave him to introduce him.

But the ending made me see why.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Probably already pointed out several times but Little Naitch reffing Charlotte's match. :mark:


----------



## Armani

Cool show. The crowd was hilariously overreacting as if they never watched wrestling before those chants at times were :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lariatoh! said:


> Probably already pointed out several times but Little Naitch reffing Charlotte's match. :mark:


I'm pretty sure they did it deliberately :lmao I was laughing my ass off :lol


----------



## Geeee

RAVEN said:


> I'm pretty sure they did it deliberately :lmao I was laughing my ass off :lol


Sasha should complain about biased officiating...


----------



## Klee

Great event. 

Just got done watching. Wow is the future looking bright. 

El GenericoSami Zayn and Kevin Steen Kevin Owens in a feud for the title. HOLY SHIT! :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Holy Shit! I totally missed Owens attacking Zayn!!! 

Well...damn, I gotta watch that now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

This Regal promo about Kevin Owens' actions though :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

TripleG said:


> Holy Shit! I totally missed Owens attacking Zayn!!!
> 
> Well...damn, I gotta watch that now.


I read your synopsis of the event yesterday, was wondering why you didn't mention the eventual turn but just figured you were tired and it was implied in a way. But you actually missed it? :heyman

I'm still in semi-shock over everything from yesterday btw. TLC will suck so hard in comparison fpalm

Don't care though, as this was well worth it. My gawd what a show. What a show....


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really really good show

Loved the Owens debut, he looked badass and for an intro match it was awesome. The nose break actually helped add to it for me, kind of wish the commentary had made more of a deal about it

Tag title match was a nice little match, I really like both teams and hopefully this isn't the end of them feuding

Baron Corbin looked good and I like what they are doing with him

Loved the little backstage Zayn/Owens bit

Ascension vs Itami/Balor was really good, the entrance was amazing and Ascension sold it so well. Hope Itami/Balor stick together for a bit. Liked the hint of GTS, think he will eventually use it but they will build up to it and I'm sure WWE will enjoy talking about the fact he invented it and Punk stole it

Liked the little Reigns interview

Really liked the Womans title match, both did great and definitely both have a bright future

Main Event was a great match which I really enjoyed, I really like Zayn and I think Neville has a really bright future. The story in the match was brilliant and the finish was really well done.

Post match was all handled beautifully, making it Zayns big moment, having the commentary team sign off then do the Owens attack. Can't wait to hear the explanation and see where they take it. That Regal promo was :mark:

Overall I just loved the show, great matches which had a lot of variety and characters that are so well defined that you care about every match. Commentary was good and I liked the crowd.

If the overall NXT product is the kind of thing HHH will give us when he takes over then the future is incredibly bright for WWE


----------



## Lariatoh!

Because of the huge celebration Zayn had, the Owens attack took nothing away from it... It just majorly added to Zayn's struggle and now as champion he still has our sympathy and still is the under dog. 

Dusty Fucking Rhodes what a Booker. So simple yet so good. I loved the Heyman DVD where he, Paul would sit in on Dusty's creative meetings back in the early 80s and Dusty knew he was good. Almost 40 years later, Dusty is churning out simple yet powerful pro wrestling stories. I'll give HHH this, he's very smart putting Dusty in charge. 

Can't wait for next week!!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Jesus... This was an absolutely fantastic show. 

Everything was awesome. 
Kev shot my adrenalin through the roof in the beginning. Went totally nuts. 
Charlotte vs. Sasha was amazing, I always thought Sasha was okay, but dude, I like her more and more.
Fucking Bálor.. :zayn3
Jesus man.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

SHIRLEY said:


> *Steen debut* - Good intensity but Parker was an awful choice of opponent
> *Tag Title* - Stream died
> *KENTA/Devitt* - Devitt entrance was goosebump-worthy. Can't help but think it was wasted on a developmental show though. Ascension are pathetic.
> *Charlotte-Sasha* - was like watching two drunks
> *PAC/Generico* - Fun upper-midcard-style match. Great aftermath. PAC has rounded out his game tons over the past few years. Generico, for all his talents, still looks indyriffic and his WWE persona is pretty much non-existent.
> 
> Overall, too many of the same moves repeated from match-to-match but a good effort that probably represented kid-friendly entertainment better than the average main roster show. Generico's theme is insanely catchy.


WOW YOU ARE SO HARDCORE VERY MUCH EDGY YOU CALL THEM BY THEIR INDY NAMES


----------



## DoubtGin

perfectly booked show


----------



## TripleG

Dusty Rhodes is booking this? 

OK, I am convinced he deliberately sabotaged TNA in 2005. There is no way on Earth the same man that booked Trytan Vs. Monty Brown is the same man that booked this awesome show with the same intentions.


----------



## Chrome

Downloading this right now, looking forward to watching it. Have heard nothing but good things about it, so yeah, sounds like I'm in for a treat.


----------



## paqman

That feeling I had after the show, where it felt like I just finished having sex. That high. 

That's what a good wrestling show is supposed to do. It's the same feeling I got as a kid that made me a fan and I felt it last night. As a fan, I jizzed in my pants. That was an amazing event and my girlfriend watched this and she kept asking me ".... What are we looking at? How is THIS the same WWE?"

It is perplexing how shit RAW and SD can be but the lower budget, less experienced roster on NXT consistently take T-Rex shits on them. This felt on par with a late 90s, early 00s WWE show. 

And let me say, the NXT crowd is so respectful and classy even for being a room full of smarks. Is this the new age smark that show their wrestling knowledge through chants yet act like casuals in terms of just letting themselves get lost in the show? Shutting down the Kenta chants and loudly chanting "HIDEO" was the best thing ever. The claps of respect during the women's match... jesus. I love Full Sail. This is how a WWE audience should be, and it makes me furious WWE doesn't market to college age kids because that's who makes up the NXT crowd.


----------



## KastellsPT

What a show! Now this is a wrestling show! :mark::mark::mark:

Loved the debut of Owens. What a incredible wrestler!

The TT title match was good,also expecting the Dragons to be victorious. I believe that the Vaudevillians will take them next time.

Another squash by Corbin.

Very good match between Balor/Itami vs Ascension. The ending was very good. That painting tho :banderas

Charlotte vs Sasha was one of the best female matches that I have ever seen. Incredible! The main roster women should give a look in this 2.

Zayn vs Neville was fucking awesome. Brutal match,marked out when Sami won it.

Zayn vs Owens feud :mark:

After watching this,I have the feel that Raw is the B shown and NXT is the A show.


And Reigns receiving boos?


----------



## MEMS

BruceLeGorille said:


> WOW YOU ARE SO HARDCORE VERY MUCH EDGY YOU CALL THEM BY THEIR INDY NAMES


LOL. Great post


----------



## Mr. I

TripleG said:


> Dusty Rhodes is booking this?
> 
> OK, I am convinced he deliberately sabotaged TNA in 2005. There is no way on Earth the same man that booked Trytan Vs. Monty Brown is the same man that booked this awesome show with the same intentions.


He is, but it's under HHH's direction. He's basically "carrying out orders".


----------



## Xander45

That... was... brilliant.

What a show, the best 2 hours of wrestling I've seen in a long, long, long, long time!


----------



## TripleG

Oh wow, I just watched Regal's post show promo. 

It honestly brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## americanoutlaw

See Vince and Dunn that how you do a wrestling show


----------



## DGenerationMC

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> WWE are turning NXT into ROH :banderas


More like PWG :dance


----------



## JamJamGigolo

WOW! I have only been watching WWE again for about a year after not paying attention for a decade. I kind of got into it again around wrestlemania n that Bryan push but gradually, I started seeing this NXT stuff more and more. WOW! I AM SOLD! 

That might have been the best PPV I've ever seen, and I assume the payoff was even better for people who know even more about these guys and have followed longer than me. I always was more into the mic skills and attitude era characters than the indie and x division guys with the ring skills, but I'm sold! I don't even know how I'm going to watch the main roster any more after this, it'll just seem boring.

I take back anything I ever said about lightweight wrestlers not being as cool. I also once made a post here about how Zayn should change his theme music because it was childish. I recant that as well. It is now etched in my brain and associated with that awesome finish. He should never change it (maybe remake it with better horn players though)


----------



## JamJamGigolo

paqman said:


> That feeling I had after the show, where it felt like I just finished having sex. That high.
> 
> That's what a good wrestling show is supposed to do. It's the same feeling I got a kid that made me a fan and I felt it last night. As a fan, I jizzed in my pants. That was an amazing event and my girlfriend watched this and she kept asking me ".... What are we looking at? How is THIS the same WWE?"
> 
> It is perplexing how shit RAW and SD can be but the lower budget, less experienced roster on NXT consistently take T-Rex shits on them. This felt on par with a late 90s, early 00s WWE show.
> 
> And let me say, the NXT crowd is so respectful and classy even for being a room full of smarks. Is this the new age smark that show their wrestling knowledge through chants yet act like casuals in terms of just letting themselves get lost in the show? Shutting down the Kenta chants and loudly chanting "HIDEO" was the best thing ever. The claps of respect during the women's match... jesus. I love Full Sail. This is how a WWE audience should be, and it makes me furious WWE doesn't market to college age kids because that's who makes up the NXT crowd.


100% agree! I was about to kind of just stop watching wrestling again before this because WWE was really boring the hell out of me and I was just fast forwarding like 90% of the shows. Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in. This definitely made me remember that childhood euphoria I had after watching things like Undertaker and Mankind in a cage. Not similar matches at all, but they both gave me that same wrestling buzz I've been missing.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ryan Ward is the writer in charge of NXT and as far as I know he works alone. The end result is probably a collaborative effort between him, Dusty and Triple H with maybe some input from the wrestlers themselves.


----------



## Nicole Queen

FUCK.

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)
Balor with body paint, REVERSE BLOODY SUNDAY :mark:, Itami with that GTS tease and the Busaiku knee :mark:
SAMI WINNING THE BIG ONE :faint: And kicking off with Owens.

(N)(N)(N)(N)(N)(N)
Sasha not winning
Reigns appearing


This was probably the first special I watched from beginning to end and while I mostly watched for Balor and Zayn, everyone else was on point. Can't wait to see more of Sami with the title :banderas

Some are holding that brass ring tight for sure.


----------



## The True Believer

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap

What an image.


----------



## CZWRUBE

Xander45 said:


> That... was... brilliant.
> 
> What a show, the best 2 hours of wrestling I've seen in a long, long, long, long time!


It was, I was glued the whole time not bored at all. Very happy to se Kevin Owens debut and then what he did to his "Best friend" SAMI was pretty cool too.


----------



## Bushmaster

RAVEN said:


> This Regal promo about Kevin Owens' actions though :mark: :mark:


Damn, looks like he was going to cry :mj2 

Amazing though, can't wait to see where they go with this.


----------



## RJM

When all the superstars came into the ring with Zayn, that got me, incredible.

The only NXT stuff I had watched before this was the last special, but I can now proudly say that I'm hooked, best PPV of this year, easily, maybe the best I've ever watched.


----------



## RiverFenix

Not only did L'il Naitch ref the Charlotte match, but Drake reffed Owens' first match.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Just finished watching and emotional roller coaster would be an understatement. That whole show was incredible, just INCREDIBLE.

I honestly can't remember the last time an ending to a wrestling match gave me that feeling of just complete and total bliss, I mean Pat Patterson was freaking there and Solomon Crowe and Owens and everything.

:JLCsad

I knew most of us thought an Owens attack was coming, but hell did they make it seem convincing it wasn't actually going to happen. Shocked, happy, angry, sad. Emotionally drained is what I am. Awesome, awesome stuff.

Does anyone know if Sami is actually still alive after that :cry


----------



## Nicole Queen

KING KLAUS said:


> :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap
> 
> What an image.


I can feel the WM image incoming... :kobe3


----------



## ABrown

Rewatched the ending this morning. The look Regal gave Owens when he was walking up the ramp was so vicious, and then the emotion he showed in that post show interview looked so legit. Looked like he was tearing up. Always loved regal as the GM, but he knocked it out the park last night. Amazing stuff. Please let him and Owens have an interaction in the ring at the next taping :banderas


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Just watched the Regal promo again :mark: :mark:

I'm not sure on his status but please say we get a Regal/Owens match at some point

Perfect way to prolong the Owens/Zayn match and would get Owens over HUGE 

Still can't get over just how good last nights show was, just top to bottom everything worked for me and the presentation of all the different wrestlers was incredible. I genuinely think you could watch the show having never watched NXT before and know more about the wrestlers than we know about half the main roster


----------



## Delbusto

I would kill to see a Regal/Owens feud after that promo Regal gave, that was delivered beautifully. Felt incredibly raw and real.


----------



## Old School Icons

As cool as that sounds not sure I'd really want to see a "GM Vs superstar" feud on NXT 

Done to death on the main shows


----------



## Delbusto

Old School Icons said:


> As cool as that sounds not sure I'd really want to see a "GM Vs superstar" feud on NXT
> 
> Done to death on the main shows


I think it would be great if it was just centered on hate between the two of them, and had nothing to do with the likes of power and authority. No nonsense stipulations, just Regal lacing up his boots again because he's pissed off. He works great with the younger guys, his stuff with Ambrose/Ohno/Cesaro was awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That moment :')


----------



## fiddlecastro

still marking out about everything a day later.


----------



## ABrown

Old School Icons said:


> As cool as that sounds not sure I'd really want to see a "GM Vs superstar" feud on NXT
> 
> Done to death on the main shows


Difference is it wouldn't just be about someone in power trying to screw over a star. If you watched Regal's promo he said he felt personally responsible for what happened and that he felt like the worst *father* in the world. Him thinking of himself as a father figure/mentor is what would make it great. There's a personal level to it.


----------



## DoubtGin

It might probably not be a full feud but I can definitely see a Regal vs Steen match being taped to fuel the hate between Zayn and Owens.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Well, That truly was awesome.. 

Seriously marked out for Owens at the start and I marked out even harder at the end :mark: Perfect turn on the perfect person at the perfect time.. Great storytelling. 

Zayn and Neville was excellent, really hope people get behind Neville because he's fantastic.. His abilities in the ring are unique and I hope people are patient with him and allow him to develop a character on the main roster. 

Zayn really is the ultimate babyface.. He's not cringe worthy, he's believable.. You want to see him do well, he's a star. 

Balor too looks potentially great, interesting to see what they have in store for him next.


----------



## SecondCitySmark

It's been said by everyone, but still not enough.

This show was f*cking AWESOME. Top to bottom. Just a great show.

a couple things really stood out to me:
1) The Vaudevillians are OVER. I have no idea how they will be recieved on main roster, but these guys are over.
2) Sincara can't keep up with Kalisto. I get putting them together, but I just don't get the same energy from Sincara (Hunico) I think it's about time he gets his walking papers.
3) Bálor is going to be huge. His ring presence is unreal. I thought this was Itami's best showing as well. The tease for the GTS was a mark out moment for me.
4) Kevin Owens is going to be the destructive force fans of him know and love. Loved his moveset and the turn at the end was great.
5) Charlotte continues to be apart of great women's matches. There shouldn't be anymore doubt about her in ring ability and Sasha still looks like a star even in defeat.
6) Sami Zayn and Neville was everything I expected and more. Great pacing, great story, great spots. That reverse frankensteiner from Neville was ridiculous. Each guy pulled out all the stops and there's not a living breathing creature on this earth that can watch a Sami Zayn match and not get behind him. He is one of the best talents in the entire company, arguably the best.

Just a really really really good wrestling show. Dusty, Trips, Pat Patterson, Regal, Brookside, anyone else involved in that show deserves a promotion to running the main show immediately.


----------



## Lariatoh!

TripleG said:


> Dusty Rhodes is booking this?
> 
> OK, I am convinced he deliberately sabotaged TNA in 2005. There is no way on Earth the same man that booked Trytan Vs. Monty Brown is the same man that booked this awesome show with the same intentions.


He was also booking Styles/Daniels in iron man matches, and the ascension of Samoa Joe so you book with the roster you have. TNA 2005 was a great year for the company. One of their best. dusty is the man.


----------



## STEVALD

And that special was a WWE production, can you believe it? Just another example of how good the product can be if things are done the right way. 

Owens' getting all emotional making his debut was so :jose Too bad I spoiled the ending of the show for myself, but I still marked, and that powerbomb to Zayn on the apron was fucking brutal. ZAYN/OWENS :mark:

And Zayn finally winning it was :banderas The match was pretty good, especially the storytelling in the end w/ the whole 'will his good guy attitude cost him again?' thing. The whole scene with the entire locker room coming out and all, that was pretty sweet and made the moment seen even more special. Curious to see where Neville goes from here as well.

And Balor's entrance :sodone

Btw I'd like for Hideo and Balor to go their own ways henceforth assuming their program with the Ascension is now over, would be more benefiting for both of them I believe.

Back to the show, don't really get what all the hype about Corbin is. Just another huge guy with a good look. Not really impressed by him so far, but its too early to judge I guess, so I'll give him some time.

Lucha Dragons/Vaudevillains was a nice match w/ Kalisto being the highlight obviously, so was Charlotte/Sasha. Maybe people wanted a different outcome, but eh.

Like I said, a great show from top to bottom. Easily the most I've enjoyed watching wrestling in months.


----------



## seabs

*Ok the crowd first. It's totally an Indy crowd and they still act like an Indy crowd a lot. Sometimes on the TV tapings it really sucks but other times it really works. It's worked really well with the Indy guys that have come in because WWE's presented them as stars and because the crowd already know them they get reacted to like stars. The main event was great in part because the crowd were such an Indy crowd but the good king in being so behind Zayn. Some of the chants are annoying and they still cheer for heels who are doing nothing likeable. Sasha is like the least likeable person on the entire roster and they cheer for her because she was great at being unlikeable. The other issue is they're really not the optimum crowd for a developmental show because that's not really the audience they'll work in front of on the main roster. Ok I guess it is for some places but these guys will be over in the Chicago's of the tour anyway, what they need developing is working mainstream crowds who they aren't over in front of yet and NXT doesn't provide that. It's a catch 22 because do you sacrifice the good reactions that make a moment like last night for a better developmental experience?

That also leads into the issue that NXT is a shitty developmental platform for the main roster. What is is just Hunter trying to get his own brand over to the most vocal audience and I wouldn't be shocked if it's to stop stuff like the Bryan situation last year. Yes NXT is a great show but it's not meant to be a great show at the expense of it's core purpose which is to be a developmental system. Take the Womens matches for example. It's awesome that we get these matches because they deliver but what is the use really when none of them work this type of match on the main roster? They let guys develop these characters and then just lump them on Raw and forget about how they've developed them characters from scratch in front a different audience. It would be like signing The Young Bucks, debuting them straight on Raw and expecting everyone to know all their shtick. It's proven to be that way with the Women but as of yet Hunter hasn't really got one of his big signings onto the main roster from NXT so 2015 should be interesting in seeing how well the likes of Zayn and Neville are transitioned to the main roster. It's easier for them character wise than an Emma or a Bo because they don't need that explanation behind why the crowds reacted the way they did to them in NXT but it'll be interesting how big of a star they're presented as on the main roster and for how long compared to how they were in NXT. I guess even if the idea is Hunter is just giving Indy marks their own show to please them while he and Vince have their thing elsewhere then I should just enjoy it for what it was because it's a good wrestling show that keeps on delivering.

Steen's debut was great. He looked like a star even without the crowd reaction and I wasn't expecting him to carry himself like that much of a star. I think it's hilarious that WWE signed Drake Younger to be a referee and he had to put gloves on because there was a bit of blood. Probably should have been more of a squash but it was made redundant at the end.

Tag Titles match wasn't that good. Kallisto is good and maybe someday he'll be paired with guys he can have good matches with.

I don't know how good Corbin really is but shockingly when they protect two guys and book them strong I get excited for them facing each other.

Itami/Balor tag sucked quite honestly until the last few minutes. Ascension are just awful. I did like everything but pay attention to their heat segment. Balor's entrance was pretty. I hope they learn from other NXT guys than an entrance isn't enough but Balor is already over so they won't find out how well he can get over until he's on the main roster and then it's boom or bust. Same with Itami. Honestly they've haven't helped get Itami over at all since his debut and he played second fiddle to Balor way too much here. Let him be the lead for the next set of tapings because all he did was get beat up before the spotlight was put on Balor and he actually needs it more than Balor. GTS pop took me way by surprise and they actually fell pretty flat for the real finish after that didn't happen.

Charlotte/Sasha I thought was really good and on par with Charlotte/Natalya for the best NXT Divas match this year. Both of their character work is awesome and whoever is in charge of the Divas in NXT (I'm guessing mostly Sara Del Ray but might be someone else doing the character stuff) is awesome because all the pushed Divas in NXT are great in the ring and have great characters. Charlotte has IT in the ring. I wish I was good enough with words to articulately describe what IT is but she has it. She reminds me a lot of an 80's touring world champion in how she handles and presents herself. She's awesome at projecting that aura of a champion and making herself look great. Great timing at choosing when to sell for the heel and that's only when she's really down. Sasha slows down to strut and instead of doing what every geek would do and staying down Charlotte just gets up and says enough of this crap. That's the sort of stuff I'm talking about. Sasha's an amazing heel just like Summer was in NXT. See how pointless developmental is for these by how Summer has been used on the main roster despite turning into an awesome heel worker in NXT. Sasha's dislikeable and has great heel shtick which meant this match had the best heat segment of the night. Transitioned really well into the finish and they had a great back and forth finishing stretch. Both looked awesome.

Zayn/Neville as a stand alone match was very good but not great. As a story start to finish it was brilliant. I really wish WWE would just find a way to incorporate the Ole chants into Zayn's character because they just irk me. Not in a bad way but in a way that just makes me wonder what people who only watch WWE must think when they do that. "Jim, why the fuck do these guys keep chanting Ole at Zayn. I've gone back on the WWE Network and watched every single Sami Zayn segment and I just don't get it." It's probably a bit late now on NXT (and also irrelevant on NXT really) but please just do something as simple as rename his finisher after the Ole chant. Big picture wise pointless things like that shouldn't annoy me but they do (irk more than annoy actually but still). Match is obviously all about the drama in the last half. Neville's heat segment was pretty dry and they could obviously have a better shift-8's match if they wanted to. Ref was awful and probably hurts like heel right now which serves him right. On that note Charles Robinson reffed Charlotte's match which made me smile a lot. This ref gets his head legit knocked on the first bump (and Neville's). Ok that was a tough bump so fine. Second bump he doesn't time right and just lets Zayn kick Neville rather than getting in front of Neville. Oh and I fucking hate the dramatic referee recovery after a ref bump. He did this every single time. Oh and then Zayn legit smashes his boot into his face after the second bump which was hilarious. Thought the title belt stuff wasn't a total hit and lasted too long. Finish caught me a bit off guard because the helluva kick isn't the most dramatic finisher ever and I guess in the moment I was so used to it being the set up to his finish and not his actual finish. Just give him the regular brainbuster to follow the kick. Post match was wonderful and made this eclipse Mania 30 imo. EMOTIONS when Steen was the first out. So great. I don't if it was something that happened or me just seeing my own stories but Zayn seemed to be sceptical when Steen came in the ring and sorta backed up before he hugged him. Sami Callihan is alive which is cool guys. Pat Patterson was a nice touch but it wouldn't hurt to just bring a bunch of main roster babyfaces to the show to applaud Sami. Although in hindsight I think I would have had an EMOTIONAL CRISIS had Bryan come out and hugged him. Sami effing and jiving all over the place was odd and the muting was distracting. This was perfect...

... up until the Steen turn. I get why. Zayn only has so long left in NXT and they have no heels for him to face right now. Oh and of course NXT is just catering to the Indy audience while WWE caters to the other audience on the main roster so duh give them the hottest Indy feud of the past decade. I don't like it though. Execution wise great. I thought for sure it wasn't happening after anticipating it and it caught me so off guard. I just think it's lazy booking though and could take a bit of the shine off if/when they do it on the main roster. It's such a great story that now when they inevitably just redo it on Raw with the same angle it won't feel the same. Also you should really give us something between them two before you take it away. Ok I get that most of the people watching NXT know all about Steen/Generico but again, what about those who don't? I get that they can't do an one year build to this in NXT but there's a reason for that and it's because NXT is a developmental platform and not a show where you run big angles you should be saving for the main roster. I shouldn't moan too much about it because they'll have great stuff while it lasts in NXT but I really think they blew a money angle for the main roster all because they have this ass backwards need to make NXT a show that can compete with Raw.

Oh and I don't know if I just never paid attention to it before or what but Sami Zayn has the best babyface music ever (of course he does right).*


----------



## Bo Wyatt

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> Oh and I don't know if I just never paid attention to it before or what but Sami Zayn has the best babyface music ever (of course he does right).[/I][/B]


I hymn it all the damn time. So freaking catchy.


----------



## Old School Icons

I did think the Chivalry chant was pretty funny


----------



## TripleG

Lariatoh! said:


> He was also booking Styles/Daniels in iron man matches, and the ascension of Samoa Joe so you book with the roster you have. TNA 2005 was a great year for the company. One of their best. dusty is the man.


Dusty was gone by June, before Joe got there, so Joe can not be attributed to him at all. 

Dusty was the booker when they started over gimmicking every PPV to holy moses and Lockdown happened as well which ultimate killed any reason to care about steel cage matches. He also put Dustin over almost everybody he faced because, well we know why. He was also the one that turned Monty Brown heel, essentially ruining him. The Styles/Daniels Iron man was great, but that was one good thing in a sea of waste. 

Also, go back and watch a handful of those Impacts from when he was booking. I dare you. They were lousy.


----------



## obby

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> * I don't if it was something that happened or me just seeing my own stories but Zayn seemed to be sceptical when Steen came in the ring and sorta backed up before he hugged him. *


Noticed this too. Zayn is so great w/ the body language.


----------



## Peter_Sellers

no ones going to say it but I will, Alex Riley is damn good on commentary. The commentary tonight was great, I missed Albert at first but as the night went on Graves got more and more comfortable. Brennan, Jason Albert, Riley, Graves and Renee - a great group of commentators/analysts. Everything in NXT just gels and works cohesively. What a great event.

I can't wait for these guys to call a mania.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Peter_Sellers said:


> no ones going to say it but I will, Alex Riley is damn good on commentary. The commentary tonight was great, I missed Albert at first but as the night went on Graves got more and more comfortable. Brennan, Jason Albert, Riley, Graves and Renee - a great group of commentators/analysts. Everything in NXT just gels and works cohesively. What a great event.
> 
> I can't wait for these guys to call a mania.


Really? I spent most of my commentary on the commentary saying "Shut up, Riley." That's the usual for me, but I will say Corey Graves (who had nerves but was good) helped.



the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *Some of the chants are annoying and they still cheer for heels who are doing nothing likeable. Sasha is like the least likeable person on the entire roster and they cheer for her because she was great at being unlikeable.*


I just wanted to say: Sasha is great at being unlikable, but I honestly believe the chants and cheers are mostly because she is one of the top wrestlers (male or female) on the entire roster. She's not just great at being likable, she's fucking great in the ring.

That's all.

Actually, P.S. In theory, Charlotte is more unlikable because she goes around talking about being "genetically superior" (which can DEFINITELY be taken negatively), and Sasha, with her inferiority complex, is worth getting behind. What makes Sasha the bad guy is the overcompensation for her inferiority complex. In conclusion, I think we can all agree that NXT has great, complex characters and storytelling.


----------



## Londrick

DemBoy said:


> Why so much red rep though?


#allredeverything :eva2


----------



## bme

- Owens' debut :mark: match was good too.
- Dragons/Vaudevillians was ok
- Balor's appearance :mark: Balor,Itami/Ascension was good.
Hopefully the team of Balor,Itami is done as Itami is being overshadowed by Balor and we know they'd be better seperate.
- Yep still need to see Corban & Dempsey in actual matches to care about either of um. 
- Charlotte/Banks was ok
- Neville/Zayn was awesome moty candidate.
- They should've waited to do Zayn/Owens but hell i'm still excited.


----------



## obby

After watching the match again I can conclude that that was the worst ref I've ever seen.

Went from being dead to counting the Neville pin INSTANTLY.


----------



## chargebeam

Just finished watching this show. I managed to stay spoiler-less and watched the whole event as it was live. 

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. I've never had so much fun watching a wrestling PPV... ever. This was perfect booking, perfect writing. This is why we love wrestling. Not a single dull moment. This is officially my favorite WWE produced PPV ever and I'm not even kidding. It's right up there with Wrestlemania 17.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Not to be a downer but damn NXT is lacking heels for Zayn right now.

Too bad Graves retired cause I was REALLY REALLY looking forward to those two resuming their feud.

Anyways, Wrestling Show of the fuckin Year. Balor's entrance blew my mind, Zayn's win made me tear up and everybody involved did an awesome job as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## chargebeam

I almost cried tears of joy after this show. During two whole hours, I got... exactly what I wanted. Finally, a wrestling show that doesn't insult its audience. 

Bravo to everyone involved into this show :clap


----------



## Kabraxal

Amazing show that just keeps proving the "basement dwelling neckbeards" that scream for wrestling to be about... you know, the wrestling.. to be absolutely right. It's no coincidence that the one WWE show that not only embraces being wrestling, but focuses on building around the ring first and foremost, is the WWE product that is not only the best of the company's, but one of the best in the world right now. 

At this point, it's just so ridiculously unfair to compare NXT to the rest of the company because it so soundly trashes the shit entertainment of them with such simple fundamental practices. It is actual entertaining entertainment. Wish Vince would get the damned memo...

Owens/Zayne is going to be amazing... I wasn't sure it was going to happen when there was no run in, but the last second "swerve" was perfect and exactly the kind of swerves the fans love. 

Balor... even knowing what he does and seeing him "perform", that entrance and just controlling the crowd with ease was magical still. 

The women get to show that women's wrestling is still something that can sell... granted, I don't think it was the best of the NXT special women's matches, but it was still light years beyond Raw/Smackdown. A little bummed Charlotte retained though. But, better than her getting called up to Raw. I still want AJ/Paige/Emma/Natty to be "demoted" to NXT and let the "A show" have their divas. 

Corbin has something to him... but I hope to hell when he has a longer match in the near future, he can deliver. There just hasn't been anything to really judge in terms of how well he can work.


----------



## chargebeam

According to F4W:



> --There is some real motivation on the main roster to not get blown away from yesterday's show, so the feeling is that because of last night, Sunday's TLC show will probably be better than it would have been.


Yup. NXT is "Taking Over". I just hope Vince never touches NXT. PLEASE.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

chargebeam said:


> I almost cried tears of joy after this show. During two whole hours, I got... exactly what I wanted. Finally, a wrestling show that doesn't insult its audience.
> 
> Bravo to everyone involved into this show :clap


Same here. I just sat there and looked on my empty screen and thought "holy shit, I´ve just seen one of the most perfect wrestling shows ever"


----------



## Punkhead

Just watched it and wow, it's ridiculous how much better NXT is than WWE.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Wow, what a freaking amazing show. Raw and SD really should take note from this.


----------



## Mr. I

Peter_Sellers said:


> no ones going to say it but I will, Alex Riley is damn good on commentary. The commentary tonight was great, I missed Albert at first but as the night went on Graves got more and more comfortable. Brennan, Jason Albert, Riley, Graves and Renee - a great group of commentators/analysts. Everything in NXT just gels and works cohesively. What a great event.
> 
> I can't wait for these guys to call a mania.


Riley is absolutely awful on commentary. Loud, dumb, clueless. He somehow managed to claim that Bálor (who is, you know, Irish) and Itami don't speak English, minutes after a video package where both spoke English only.

Graves was a huge improvement, he actually knew what he was talking about.


Renee is rubbish on commentary, great interviewer but terrible commentator. Albert has a good voice but for such an experienced guy he doesn't add anything.



DGenerationMC said:


> *Not to be a downer but damn NXT is lacking heels for Zayn right now.*
> 
> Too bad Graves retired cause I was REALLY REALLY looking forward to those two resuming their feud.
> 
> Anyways, Wrestling Show of the fuckin Year. Balor's entrance blew my mind, Zayn's win made me tear up and everybody involved did an awesome job as far as I'm concerned.


Huh? They just debuted one of the best heels in wrestling, and ended with an angle between the two (who had an incredible feud pre-WWE). Owens is Zayn's next opponent.


----------



## bme

Graves was better in one night then Riley's ever been, also to me Graves sounds like Edge on commentary.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

Well that was exactly what everybody wanted: what a fucking PPV, plus dat swerve at the end.:clap


----------



## Alex

Just finished watching the show and I have to say, I am thoroughly impressed. 

Intelligently booked angles culminating in some exciting matches. It was great seeing the pay-off to Zayn story and how much it meant to him. It was also great seeing a crowd that was actively engaged with the wrestling they were witnessing and by extension the overall product too. NXT really is giving the main roster a run for their money.


----------



## BoogieBentley

Check out my detailed review of R-Evolution as I'm joined by two special guests.

http://youtu.be/jRru4-ceExw


----------



## Jingoro

how long before vince gets wind of nxt putting raw and main roster ppv's to shame and ruins it to save his ego?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I renewed my subscription to the network for this show and it did not disappoint. I know for a fact I'm going to watch the next one with Zayn/Owens for sure. This was the first NXT special event I've watched and I'm going back to watch the older ones.


----------



## Kabraxal

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I renewed my subscription to the network for this show and it did not disappoint. I know for a fact I'm going to watch the next one with Zayn/Owens for sure. This was the first NXT special event I've watched and I'm going back to watch the older ones.


There isn't a weak one out there... I'll go as far to say the four NXT specials are the best WWE PPV style events this year, even above WMXXX. I think you might have to go back to 2011 to actually find an event that even compares to any of these four specials.


----------



## Jingoro

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I renewed my subscription to the network for this show and it did not disappoint. I know for a fact I'm going to watch the next one with Zayn/Owens for sure. This was the first NXT special event I've watched and I'm going back to watch the older ones.


the very first one they did was just as good if not better. the crowd was probably better in this one though. nxt showing how good wrestling can be when vince isn't involved. good wrestlers, good booking, and a great crowd makes for an awesome show. no vince is a big part of that equation.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

LOL did you guys catch Corey Graves almost say "Sami deserves to get fucked!" before he caught himself at the end of the Neville/Zayn match? It's right at the end after the Neville rollup, when Sami catches Neville with the exploder. He said like 80% of the word fucked before he realized what he was saying haha...

As for the rest of the show it was of course freakin incredible. Best live special so far I would say - the women's match was the best one they've done, the title match was A+ wrestling and storytelling, the Balotami/Ascension tag match was a third very strong match, and that's not even mentioning Kevin Owens. Even the worst stuff on the show was still good. I do wish they had given a little more time to the Lucha Dragons/Vaudevillains, I would have liked to have seen what those guys could do with 10-12 minutes and the ability to do some near falls, the match was good but it wasn't given a chance to be special.

The ending was the cherry on top...so awesome. What an awesome way to make an impact with Owens right away.


----------



## Jacare

Great show, Roman Reigns' promo was god awful though.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Try to imagine that the ONLY wrestling show you've seen in 2014 was Wrestlemania XXX and then you come back randomly to tune into this show. This is how I feel. I stopped following WWE around 2012, even gave up on Puroresu in 2013. But this show ... Holy fucking shit. I always felt sad when people told me about KENTA, Devitt or Generico leaving for WWE. Now I'm not sure anymore whether if that is still so bad, since that NXT concept pretty much looks as if they were given almost "complete expression". I believe KENTA was even going for the Go To Sleep at some point in that tag match? All this stuff still feels so unreal when I look back on seeing all of these guys in front of roughly 300 fans, working their asses for probably 200 dollars.


----------



## zkorejo

I dont watch NXT. I have seen a few matches here and there, but never watched the show. I heard Kevin Steen made his debut on NXT R Evolution so I watched the show and what a show.. it was f'n amazing. I enjoyed the whole thing. I absolutely love the feeling this show gives, it almost feels like it is not a WWE product which is a good thing IMO. 

Watched the show for Kevin Steen but I am really liking Sami Zayn (Should be Zain, same as my first name but "Zayn" sounds cool I guess). KO's debut was really solid. Main event was the best thing about the show. The match was amazing. 

I was expecting Sami Zayn to turn heel and was sure it was going to happen when he picked the title up... But the KO heel turn came out of nowhere. I am looking forward to what happens with Zayn and Kevin Owens. I really loved what I watched.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Finally got around to watching this and my god, this show was absolutely off of the charts. Sami and Neville was outstanding and a great showing of spots, chain wrestling and signature moves. Wonderful swerve at the end.

As for the ref in the match. He had me throwing my pillow down a few times. Sort your shit out ref!

Balor... Outstanding. Once again lost my shit. What an entrance! 

Just outstanding and a pleasure to watch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

Just got done watching this, really enjoyable show. Liked the heel turn by Owens at the end.


----------



## virus21

I just watched the pre-show (will watch the whole thing later). Just from that alone makes this show look like a million bucks. The presentation, the feud history and most of all, the show is treated like a wrestling show.


----------



## chargebeam

Really enjoyed the way Sami and Adrian hug it out after their match. The way Neville kicked Zayn's hand only to give him a big hug. I wanted a happy ending with those two. Almost had man tears watching this.

Wrestling is a beautiful sport when it's well booked. Thank you NXT.


----------



## El Capitan

I managed to get around to seeing this show, it was awesome from start to finish. I haven't seen Wrestling like that in the WWE since Daniel Bryan's WM30 matches. 

I'm guessing we'll see Neville debut on RAW tomorrow?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

DGenerationMC said:


> Not to be a downer but damn NXT is lacking heels for Zayn right now.
> 
> Too bad Graves retired cause I was REALLY REALLY looking forward to those two resuming their feud.
> 
> Anyways, Wrestling Show of the fuckin Year. Balor's entrance blew my mind, Zayn's win made me tear up and everybody involved did an awesome job as far as I'm concerned.


They potentially have a great heel and feud with Kevin Owens. Completely blew me away it happened so suddenly, but it's tailor-made; they work together as well as anyone in NXT/WWE can, the story can be simple and make sense and a real impact, and Owens has true potential as a heel. This could legitimately be a 6 months feud that can really go places for NXT, further than the excellent Zayn/Neville feud has.

I really, really, really enjoyed this show. I'm not blind to it, as I know there were a couple of huge debuts on this show and some great matches and when that has happened on Raw (Jericho return/AJ return), it has came across as a great show, but this just felt like a momentous night. Owens' instant impact, Balor's instant impact, Itami really furthered himself, Sami Zayn and Adrien Neville cemented themselves as two of the best in ring in the company, the divas put on a great, great match and everything else (matches, workers, announcers,) although obviously couldn't compete, didn't look out of place and made the entire show structured and went so smooth the time flew by.

I wont say "I can't believe WWE did this when they do Raw and their PPVs" because, well, Sting made a huge impact too and a Raw with debuts and returns fells big as well, but I must say this show made me want more NXT and less Raw/SD. 

R-Evolution has both whet my whistle for TLC tonight, in that I'm excited for wrestling at the moment, and dampened any interest I had and feel like I can take or leave it. Has me contradicting WWE completely.

Great show, everyone performed to an incredible level and I look forward to seeing a lot more of this type of thing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I've just noticed the copyright graphic that comes up at the end of every WWE show appeared before KO took out Zayn. 

It's the little details, man. A really clever way to lead fans into a false sense of security.


----------



## DoubtGin

chargebeam said:


> Really enjoyed the way Sami and Adrian hug it out after their match. The way Neville kicked Zayn's hand only to give him a big hug. I wanted a happy ending with those two. Almost had man tears watching this.
> 
> Wrestling is a beautiful sport when it's well booked. Thank you NXT.


That spot was even cooler because Sami did the same to Neville after Neville won one of their matches before (might be the #1 contender one earlier this year).


----------



## chargebeam

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I've just noticed the copyright graphic that comes up at the end of every WWE show appeared before KO took out Zayn.
> 
> It's the little details, man. A really clever way to lead fans into a false sense of security.


Yes! Noticed that too!



DoubtGin said:


> That spot was even cooler because Sami did the same to Neville after Neville won one of their matches before (might be the #1 contender one earlier this year).


Yup, exactly.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## dan the marino

Just got around to watching it. Fucking incredible "ppv". No bad matches (not counting the squash), good promos, great storytelling, great moments. It's amazing how much better NXT is overall compared to the work put in on the main roster.


----------



## Empress

The Sasha/Charlotte match is an instant classic. It's honestly one of the best women's matches I've seen in a very long time. 

BBR kept telling me to order the PPV but I've been under the weather. But I regret not watching this live from what I've heard and seen so far. Kudos to all the NXT talents who left it all out there. :clap


----------



## Mark Adams

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Just got around to watching it. Fucking incredible "ppv". No bad matches (not counting the squash), good promos, great storytelling, great moments. It's amazing how much better NXT is overall compared to the work put in on the main roster.


Absolutely agree


----------



## Goku

holy shit prince devitt is real.

excellent show. Might start following nXt altogether.


----------



## PepeSilvia

The NXT presentation of wrestling is better than WWE Raw/PPVs. it just is.


----------



## riahc3

Well, couldnt make my own thread about it so...

I kept reading all the hype about NXT Takeover: R Evolution, how awesome the show was, great performance, that's how it needs to be done, TLC couldn't top it, etc.

So I went ahead and watched it.

And Im sorry but it is LIGHTYEARS away from WWE and anyone that says the opposite just doesn't like to be entertained and just wants wrestling (which is awesome, I have no problem with that).

The wrestling without a doubt was great. A lot of move set, different styles, etc. It was great.

But that fades away quickly. Some matches were too long. Just stretched out to show off you can wrestle. Its obvious you can wrestle, else you wouldnt be here. It had (a few) long matches. I think it would have been better to have shorter matches (and you can then have more matches)

The best of the night was probably Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville because there was a awesome mix of wrestling (not too much) and sports entertainment (not too little). 

The show was probably better than anything else out there (non WWE) and hell, maybe better than some WWE TV show and 1-2 PPVs but it was NOT better than TLC.

Like I said they were all great matches but they were all (all of them) great wrestling matches; I dont see too much sports entertainment matches.


----------



## Tavernicus

riahc3 said:


> Well, couldnt make my own thread about it so...
> 
> I kept reading all the hype about NXT Takeover: R Evolution, how awesome the show was, great performance, that's how it needs to be done, TLC couldn't top it, etc.
> 
> So I went ahead and watched it.
> 
> And Im sorry but it is LIGHTYEARS away from WWE and anyone that says the opposite just doesn't like to be entertained and just wants wrestling (which is awesome, I have no problem with that).
> 
> The wrestling without a doubt was great. A lot of move set, different styles, etc. It was great.
> 
> But that fades away quickly. Some matches were too long. Just stretched out to show off you can wrestle. Its obvious you can wrestle, else you wouldnt be here. It had (a few) long matches. I think it would have been better to have shorter matches (and you can then have more matches)
> 
> The best of the night was probably Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville because there was a awesome mix of wrestling (not too much) and sports entertainment (not too little).
> 
> The show was probably better than anything else out there (non WWE) and hell, maybe better than some WWE TV show and 1-2 PPVs but it was NOT better than TLC.
> 
> Like I said they were all great matches but they were all (all of them) great wrestling matches; I dont see too much sports entertainment matches.


You're wrong. No.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

riahc3 said:


> Well, couldnt make my own thread about it so...
> 
> I kept reading all the hype about NXT Takeover: R Evolution, how awesome the show was, great performance, that's how it needs to be done, TLC couldn't top it, etc.
> 
> So I went ahead and watched it.
> 
> And Im sorry but it is LIGHTYEARS away from WWE and anyone that says the opposite just doesn't like to be entertained and just wants wrestling (which is awesome, I have no problem with that).
> 
> The wrestling without a doubt was great. A lot of move set, different styles, etc. It was great.
> 
> But that fades away quickly. Some matches were too long. Just stretched out to show off you can wrestle. Its obvious you can wrestle, else you wouldnt be here. It had (a few) long matches. I think it would have been better to have shorter matches (and you can then have more matches)
> 
> The best of the night was probably Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville because there was a awesome mix of wrestling (not too much) and sports entertainment (not too little).
> 
> The show was probably better than anything else out there (non WWE) and hell, maybe better than some WWE TV show and 1-2 PPVs but it was NOT better than TLC.
> 
> Like I said they were all great matches but they were all (all of them) great wrestling matches; I dont see too much sports entertainment matches.


Oh I want to be entertained alright. But I want to be entertained be WRESTLING. NXT did that for me and the WWE main brand hasn't in months. 

What in the blue hell is "sports entertainment match" anyway? You do know all these matches involve wrestling right (which you claim shouldn't be the main focus of a wrestling show)?


----------



## riahc3

Tavernicus said:


> You're wrong. No.


Its strictly a opinion of someone that enjoys sports entertainment.



Dawnbreaker said:


> Oh I want to be entertained alright. But I want to be entertained be WRESTLING. NXT did that for me and the WWE main brand hasn't in months.
> 
> What in the blue hell is "sports entertainment match" anyway? You do know all these matches involve wrestling right (which you claim shouldn't be the main focus of a wrestling show)?


I wanted to be entertained by AMONG OTHER THINGS wrestling. Not just wrestling.

We dont watch a wrestling show. At all. We watch sports entertainment shows. People usually get confused.

The problem is that it had too much wrestling. It went over the top.


----------



## Tavernicus

riahc3 said:


> Its strictly a opinion of someone that enjoys sports entertainment.
> 
> 
> I wanted to be entertained by AMONG OTHER THINGS wrestling. Not just wrestling.
> 
> We dont watch a wrestling show. At all. We watch sports entertainment shows. People usually get confused.
> 
> The problem is that it had too much wrestling. It went over the top.


Too much wrestling, what? What do you want? NXT is what we want, not the trash on RAW and SD.


----------



## Mr. I

riahc3 said:


> Its strictly a opinion of someone that enjoys sports entertainment.
> 
> 
> I wanted to be entertained by AMONG OTHER THINGS wrestling. Not just wrestling.
> 
> We dont watch a wrestling show. At all. We watch sports entertainment shows. People usually get confused.
> 
> The problem is that it had too much wrestling. It went over the top.


Only NXT is explicitly a wrestling show. Triple H has even said that he wants NXT to be a "pure" wrestling show.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Too much wrestling at a wrestling Special :Jordan

These people :brie1


----------



## KastellsPT

riahc3 said:


> Well, couldnt make my own thread about it so...
> 
> I kept reading all the hype about NXT Takeover: R Evolution, how awesome the show was, great performance, that's how it needs to be done, TLC couldn't top it, etc.
> 
> So I went ahead and watched it.
> 
> And Im sorry but it is LIGHTYEARS away from WWE and anyone that says the opposite just doesn't like to be entertained and just wants wrestling (which is awesome, I have no problem with that).
> 
> The wrestling without a doubt was great. A lot of move set, different styles, etc. It was great.
> 
> But that fades away quickly. Some matches were too long. Just stretched out to show off you can wrestle. Its obvious you can wrestle, else you wouldnt be here. It had (a few) long matches. I think it would have been better to have shorter matches (and you can then have more matches)
> 
> The best of the night was probably Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville because there was a awesome mix of wrestling (not too much) and sports entertainment (not too little).
> 
> The show was probably better than anything else out there (non WWE) and hell, maybe better than some WWE TV show and 1-2 PPVs but it was NOT better than TLC.
> 
> Like I said they were all great matches but they were all (all of them) great wrestling matches; I dont see too much sports entertainment matches.


BAH GAWD WHAT ARE YOU THINKING? :bahgawd

Oh Good Lord,where do I start?

What do you have in the "main shows" is purely utter garbage that they call entertainment. I like do be entertained,but with the right stuff not like an adult in a bunny costume humping wrestlers.

Some matches were too long,because they told a story,something that Vince and his idiots in the creative team can't do it. I prefer having less matches but matches that make sense than that just having filler matches.

This show wasn't better than TLC? :bosh
Not only this show was miles away better than TLC(TLC was the worst PPV in the year,no doubt about it), but it was better than any RAW or SD show,and any PPV. Only WrestleMania XXX was better.

It's your opinion and I respect it,but I certainly do not agree with it.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

The wwe entertainment is mostly targeted towards kids, I don't really find that shit entertaining. I doubt people even watch the whole show because that's how bad and cringe worthy it is.


----------



## obby

riahc3 said:


> Well, couldnt make my own thread about it so...
> 
> I kept reading all the hype about NXT Takeover: R Evolution, how awesome the show was, great performance, that's how it needs to be done, TLC couldn't top it, etc.
> 
> So I went ahead and watched it.
> 
> And Im sorry but it is LIGHTYEARS away from WWE and anyone that says the opposite just doesn't like to be entertained and just wants wrestling (which is awesome, I have no problem with that).
> 
> The wrestling without a doubt was great. A lot of move set, different styles, etc. It was great.
> 
> But that fades away quickly. Some matches were too long. Just stretched out to show off you can wrestle. Its obvious you can wrestle, else you wouldnt be here. It had (a few) long matches. I think it would have been better to have shorter matches (and you can then have more matches)
> 
> The best of the night was probably Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville because there was a awesome mix of wrestling (not too much) and sports entertainment (not too little).
> 
> The show was probably better than anything else out there (non WWE) and hell, maybe better than some WWE TV show and 1-2 PPVs but it was NOT better than TLC.
> 
> Like I said they were all great matches but they were all (all of them) great wrestling matches; I dont see too much sports entertainment matches.


I'm rather confused.

What was the difference between R Evolution and any WWE PPV? They're both filled with 90% matches.


----------



## Drago

Watching it again. Why? Because fuckmeitwasthatawesome, that's why.

And I still need have to read this thread later, good times :waffle


----------



## riahc3

Tavernicus said:


> Too much wrestling, what? What do you want? NXT is what we want, not the trash on RAW and SD.


Do not speak of "we" when its what YOU want.

There are 233,543 members on this site. Even if all 233,543 members wanted what you want, there are still millions of WWE watchers and/or fans.

I think what millions want kind of beats what 233,543 want....





Ithil said:


> Only NXT is explicitly a wrestling show. Triple H has even said that he wants NXT to be a "pure" wrestling show.


Oh, I apoligize for that. I did not know Paul's intentions were to make it less sports entertainment and more wrestling. 

Could you post a source for that?

I do think that sometimes since this is what Paul wants in NXT, that step from NXT to WWE, employees get lost because they just want to only wrestle and not sports entertain when the main goal of the company is to sports entertain....




Holiday Deleting...... said:


> Too much wrestling at a wrestling Special :Jordan
> 
> These people :brie1


Until Ithil pointed it out, it was just another sports entertainment special.




KastellsPT said:


> BAH GAWD WHAT ARE YOU THINKING? :bahgawd
> 
> Oh Good Lord,where do I start?
> 
> What do you have in the "main shows" is purely utter garbage that they call entertainment. I like do be entertained,but with the right stuff not like an adult in a bunny costume humping wrestlers.


The bunny is comedy relief just like Ryback throwing nuts at Kane and saying he forgot his nuts. Thats part of sports entertainment (obviously the entertainment part). I dont want to see 2 hours of complete long boring wrestling matches. There are other competitions and leagues for that (Olympics for example).

Now there is comedy for all ages: The bunny since you brought it up and Alicia Fox pourning beer all over her and the fans.





KastellsPT said:


> Some matches were too long,because they told a story,something that Vince and his idiots in the creative team can't do it. I prefer having less matches but matches that make sense than that just having filler matches.


In a match, you cant really tell a story. A match is the climax of the story.




KastellsPT said:


> This show wasn't better than TLC? :bosh
> Not only this show was miles away better than TLC(TLC was the worst PPV in the year,no doubt about it), but it was better than any RAW or SD show,and any PPV. Only WrestleMania XXX was better.


Im sorry but saying that TLC was the worst PPV when you had a Harper vs Ziggler ladder match that was amazing shows that you have no idea what is sports entertainment. I would watch that ladder match 100 times before watching the NXT special.



Original Christmas Name said:


> I'm rather confused.
> 
> What was the difference between R Evolution and any WWE PPV? They're both filled with 90% matches.


Well the quality first off. All the matches seemed very amateur. Mat wrestling perhaps. Lucha Dragons of course were less. 
A WWE PPV feels more polished. Of course, Im comparing it to standard PPVs, not a gimmick match type like TLC.

You can see that employees in the WWE have been in the ring for a long time and you can see that NXT ones are just starting out or their ring work is sloppy indie like, which is nice to see but it doesnt say anything about you being ready for sports entertainment.


----------



## Drago

*riahc3 * you can have a different opinion, that's fine but seriously - NXT specials this year blowed away all main roster PPV's except for Wrestlemania XXX. And for me R Evolution was developmental Wrestlamania in terms of matches quality, emotion and crowd participation.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm the biggest Sports Entertainment fan on the website and Revolution is my favorite PPV of the year. If you've been following the storylines for the last 3 months, you'd understand why.*


----------



## Born of Osiris

riahc3 said:


> Do not speak of "we" when its what YOU want.
> 
> There are 233,543 members on this site. Even if all 233,543 members wanted what you want, there are still millions of WWE watchers and/or fans.
> 
> I think what millions want kind of beats what 233,543 want....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I apoligize for that. I did not know Paul's intentions were to make it less sports entertainment and more wrestling.
> 
> Could you post a source for that?
> 
> I do think that sometimes since this is what Paul wants in NXT, that step from NXT to WWE, employees get lost because they just want to only wrestle and not sports entertain when the main goal of the company is to sports entertain....
> 
> 
> 
> Until Ithil pointed it out, it was just another sports entertainment special.
> 
> 
> 
> The bunny is comedy relief just like Ryback throwing nuts at Kane and saying he forgot his nuts. Thats part of sports entertainment (obviously the entertainment part). I dont want to see 2 hours of complete long boring wrestling matches. There are other competitions and leagues for that (Olympics for example).
> 
> Now there is comedy for all ages: The bunny since you brought it up and Alicia Fox pourning beer all over her and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a match, you cant really tell a story. A match is the climax of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry but saying that TLC was the worst PPV when you had a Harper vs Ziggler ladder match that was amazing shows that you have no idea what is sports entertainment. I would watch that ladder match 100 times before watching the NXT special.
> 
> 
> Well the quality first off. All the matches seemed very amateur. Mat wrestling perhaps. Lucha Dragons of course were less.
> A WWE PPV feels more polished. Of course, Im comparing it to standard PPVs, not a gimmick match type like TLC.
> 
> You can see that employees in the WWE have been in the ring for a long time and you can see that NXT ones are just starting out or their ring work is sloppy indie like, which is nice to see but it doesnt say anything about you being ready for sports entertainment.


This guy :Jordan

"Sports Entertainment" :booklel

Go away with your woat posts please. 

Calling 10+ year veterens "sloppy" :lmao

"You can't tell a story in a match" :lmao


----------



## riahc3

Sagat said:


> *riahc3 * you can have a different opinion, that's fine but seriously - NXT specials this year blowed away all main roster PPV's except for Wrestlemania XXX. And for me R Evolution was developmental Wrestlamania in terms of matches quality, emotion and crowd participation.


I slightly disagree; R Evolution beat a lot of WWE PPVs but I rather see Harper/Ziggler ladder match than R Evolution. It is a personal taste and I see why a lot of people liked it.



Holiday Deleting...... said:


> This guy :Jordan
> 
> "Sports Entertainment" :booklel
> 
> Go away with your woat posts please.
> 
> Calling 10+ year veterens "sloppy" :lmao
> 
> "You can't tell a story in a match" :lmao


You made absolutely no argument at all except post smilies like a 12 year old.

10+ year veterans? There is no 10+ year veterans in NXT. I don't care how many years you have been in indie promotions. When you step into NXT, that itself is a big step up. Its like starting your career all over again. Then when you get called up to the main roster.......thats when your sports entertainment career really starts. 

Oh wait Im sorry, maybe words are too complicated at your age: Lets see: :laugh: :surprise: :grin2: :yum: Is that better?


----------



## DemBoy

riahc3 said:


> I slightly disagree; R Evolution beat a lot of WWE PPVs but I rather see Harper/Ziggler ladder match than R Evolution. It is a personal taste and I see why a lot of people liked it.
> 
> 
> You made absolutely no argument at all except post smilies like a 12 year old.
> 
> 10+ year veterans? There is no 10+ year veterans in NXT. I don't care how many years you have been in indie promotions. When you step into NXT, that itself is a big step up. Its like starting your career all over again. Then when you get called up to the main roster.......thats when your sports entertainment career really starts.
> 
> Oh wait Im sorry, maybe words are too complicated at your age: Lets see: :laugh: :surprise: :grin2: :yum: Is that better?



:ti:ti:ti:ti

So they immediately lose all wrestling knowledge when they get signed by WWE? 

Seriously fuck off with this shit. unkout


----------



## ATF

I don't wanna get myself in your little argument, but I do have to object something:



riahc3 said:


> Do not speak of "we" when its what YOU want.
> 
> There are 233,543 members on this site. Even if all 233,543 members wanted what you want, there are still millions of WWE watchers and/or fans.
> 
> I think what millions want kind of beats what 233,543 want....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I apoligize for that. I did not know Paul's intentions were to make it less sports entertainment and more wrestling.
> 
> Could you post a source for that?
> 
> I do think that sometimes since this is what Paul wants in NXT, that step from NXT to WWE, employees get lost because they just want to only wrestle and not sports entertain when the main goal of the company is to sports entertain....
> 
> 
> 
> Until Ithil pointed it out, it was just another sports entertainment special.
> 
> 
> 
> The bunny is comedy relief just like Ryback throwing nuts at Kane and saying he forgot his nuts. Thats part of sports entertainment (obviously the entertainment part). I dont want to see 2 hours of complete long boring wrestling matches. There are other competitions and leagues for that (Olympics for example).
> 
> Now there is comedy for all ages: The bunny since you brought it up and Alicia Fox pourning beer all over her and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In a match, you cant really tell a story. A match is the climax of the story.
> *
> 
> 
> Im sorry but saying that TLC was the worst PPV when you had a Harper vs Ziggler ladder match that was amazing shows that you have no idea what is sports entertainment. I would watch that ladder match 100 times before watching the NXT special.
> 
> 
> Well the quality first off. All the matches seemed very amateur. Mat wrestling perhaps. Lucha Dragons of course were less.
> A WWE PPV feels more polished. Of course, Im comparing it to standard PPVs, not a gimmick match type like TLC.
> 
> You can see that employees in the WWE have been in the ring for a long time and you can see that NXT ones are just starting out or their ring work is sloppy indie like, which is nice to see but it doesnt say anything about you being ready for sports entertainment.


How the hell does what I bolded work? You can't tell a story in a match?! Since fucking when? Every single wrestling match IS the telling of a story. Hell, that's what wrestling is about in the first place - storytelling. Wrestling's pretty much an act for a global audience when you think about it. Even the most ridiculous spotfest has some sort of story (i.e.: MITB - a scramble between a bunch of young guns to try to reach for a briefcase that almost guarantees them a World Title), even if its telling is far from the best. The Ladder match you mentioned (Harper/Ziggler) didn't really have much of a feud, but the story wrote itself in the match: two young guns who really want the IC Title and will absolutely destroy each other to get there.

You're not wrong when you say that the match is (although not always) the climax of the story, but that doesn't justify that throwing moves for no reason other than MOVES = either good storytelling (if you tried to imply that) or (in most cases at least) a good match. If a match is the climax - in the literal sense of that word, in this case - of a story, then it needs to end the story in a way that makes sense and is somewhat satisfying to those that followed it. Not just throw moves for the hell of it and yippie yay yey.

At least that's how I see it.


----------



## SolarKhan

You can't tell a story in a wrestling match?

Check out the following and mute the commentary. Just focus on fan reactions as well as the performer's mannerism, facial expressions, and body language. To make this easier, I will limit my list to JUST WRESTLEMANIA matches. There are loads more which I can provide you with should you want more.

WrestleMania 6: Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior

WrestleMania 10: Bret Hart vs Yokozuna

WrestleMania 13: Bret Hart vs Steve Austin

WrestleMania 17: The Rock vs Steve Austin

WrestleMania 18: The The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

WrestleMania 19: The Rock vs Steve Austin

WrestleMania 20: HHH vs HBK vs Benoit

WrestleMania 22: HHH vs John Cena

WrestleMania 23: HBK vs John Cena

WrestleMania 25: Undertaker vs HBK

WrestleMania 26: Undertaker vs HBK 

WrestleMania 27: Undertaker vs HHH

WrestleMania 28: Undertaker vs HHH AND The Rock vs John Cena AND CM Punk vs Jericho.

I'd go on, and probably list a few more than I did, but these are some good examples in my opinion.


----------



## Sykova

riahc3 said:


> In a match, you cant really tell a story. A match is the climax of the story.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ell-in-a-cell-match-wrestlemania-xxviii_sport


:banderas


----------



## Duke Silver

Can't tell a story in a match? :lmao :lmao :lmao That's quite honestly one of the most bewildering and depressing statements I've ever read in a wrestling related topic. I fear for the next generation if that misguided, uneducated and dumbfounded stance is in any way representative of the newer fan.


----------



## Mr. I

riahc3 said:


> In a match, you cant really tell a story. A match is the climax of the story.


Well, you officially know nothing about wrestling.


----------



## arjwiz

Bit of a bump, but I just got around to watching this show. Quite easily the best show of the year barring Mania. It was perfect. 

Also, I have been reading wrestling forums on a very regular basis for over 15 years and have seen some utterly juvenile remarks, but none stupider than this.



riahc3 said:


> In a match, you can't really tell a story.


----------



## Drago

I was thinking one day how R Evolution would look like if it was booked and prepared by Vince, Dunn and main roster's creative team. Here they are - the results:

*Kevin Owens lost his debut match against CJ Parker via roll-up.* Owens dressed as Ranger Smith comes out to "Bear is gonna kill you" chants, instead CJ come out and said that he can't let Kevin hurt any animal.

*Lucha Dragons defeated The Vaudevillains.* Kalisto hits the Salida del Sol for the win. After the match Regal comes out and he announces Lucha Dragons vs. The Vaudevillains in main event of next NXT episode, and another match in next one, and another. Looks like we are getting best-of-seven series.

*Tye Dillinger defeated Baron Corbin with shoulder block.* - the streak is over.









*Hideo Itami and Finn Bálor defeated The Ascension via count out.* Bálor comes out in his paint gimmick, and the crowd loves it. Quite the grand entrance, it goes on for 24 minutes. Konor and Viktor fell asleep outside the ring and lost via count out.

*Sasha defeated Banks Charlotte with a top rope school boy.* Don't be sad all Flair' fans, she will win back belt at incoming NXT TV Show.

*Adrian Neville defeated Sami Zayn via DQ.* After 10 minutes of commercials we are live and Big Show come out to cheer Sami. After another two minutes he tries to interfere. Sami pulls him off the apron. Kane came out from underneath the ring and hit Neville with steel chair. DQ! After the match Show and Neville celebrate to send fans home happy. Very happy.


----------

